# SWTOR Test: Ist das Star Wars-MMO das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket für Rollenspieler?



## StefanWeiss (21. Dezember 2011)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *SWTOR Test: Ist das Star Wars-MMO das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket für Rollenspieler?* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: SWTOR Test: Ist das Star Wars-MMO das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket für Rollenspieler?


----------



## DrProof (21. Dezember 2011)

Der Contrapunkt zum Crafting ist echt das lustigste was ich jemals über SWTOR gelesen habe... Das System funktioniert super und die Preise sind selbst in höheren Sammelstufen angemessen... immerhin kriegt man den Arsch vollgepumpt mit Credits beim questen und übers GA lassen sich sehr gern Credits verdienen... das Gegenstände unter Stufe 25 nicht gekauft werden liegt ganz klar an den Speederkauf mit 25... aber danach fluppt es... alles davor ist natürlich billig zu erlernen etc... 
Schade wenn man in der Beta und Final Game noch nicht soweit geschafft hat...


----------



## Tominator7 (21. Dezember 2011)

Irgendwie interessiert mich das Spiel nicht so richtig. Klingt für mich zu sehr nach WoW und Konsorten und davon hatte ich in den letzten sieben Jahren genug. Falls es mal ein Trial geben wird, werde ich mal reinschauen, aber blind kaufen werde ichs mir nicht. Damit ich mal wieder ein MMO kaufe, muss es mehr Innovation bieten und vor allem in Kampf- und Questdesign weiter vom WoW-Standard abweichen.


----------



## kornhill (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin überrascht das der Test so schnell, und dann auch noch mit finaler Wertung kommt. 

Wieviele Klassen und wie hoch wurde den gespielt für den Test. Wurde da auch Level 50 Content erfolgreich angespielt? Oder fange ich dann einen neuen Char an wenn mein erster max ist? Sind die 16er, oder wenigstens 8er Schlachtzüge, angespielt worden? Wieviele der Flashpoints sind angespielt worden?

Über den Schwierigkeitsgrad, oder ähnliches auch kein Ton. Gibt es da Einstellungsmöglichkeiten, wie Heroische Modis? Irgendwelche Herausforderungen die schwer sind, kann man sich da was aussuchen, oder alles gleich easy? 

Irgendwie fühlt sich das an als wäre der SinglePlayer Aspekt getestet worden, und die anderen Sachen etwas beiseite geschoben.

P.S.:
Aussagen wie: "Generell versprechen die Entwickler eine "aggressive Update-Politik".  interessieren doch eigentlich nicht die Bohne, denn Entwickler versprechen den ganzen Tag lang die ganze Welt ....


----------



## Medith (21. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Der Contrapunkt zum Crafting ist echt das lustigste was ich jemals über SWTOR gelesen habe... Das System funktioniert super und die Preise sind selbst in höheren Sammelstufen angemessen... immerhin kriegt man den Arsch vollgepumpt mit Credits beim questen und übers GA lassen sich sehr gern Credits verdienen... das Gegenstände unter Stufe 25 nicht gekauft werden liegt ganz klar an den Speederkauf mit 25... aber danach fluppt es... alles davor ist natürlich billig zu erlernen etc...
> Schade wenn man in der Beta und Final Game noch nicht soweit geschafft hat...


 
Kann ich nur zustimmen, finde das System toll. Muss hier der Testmeinung auf jedenfall widersprechen, ich hab bisher immer Sachen für mein Level oder sogar höher herstellen können weil es einfach ist mit 2 begleitern immer auf dem aktuellen stand zu sein. Und die Items die ich herstellen kann sind bei mir meist besser als die gängigen questbelohnungen (Außer bei Welt-End quests oder Heroe Quests). Ich hab auch bei weitem genügend Geld. Hatte anfangs auch sorgen mit dem Speeder aber konnte den Problemlos kaufen und hab immernoch einen Berg von Geld zur verfügung. Wobei ich mich bei dem Auktionshaus bisher nicht so auskenne, ich bau meistens die überzähligen Gegensände wieder auseinander um aus dem Rest was neues zu craften um zu skillen. (Trotz dessen habe ich genug Geld) Denke aber das sich das mit dem Auktionshaus schon geben wird sobald mal eine größere Menge Spieler höher ist. Vor allem Umbaubare Teile werden dann warscheinlich gefragt sein, gerade auch auf stufe 50.


----------



## Rabowke (21. Dezember 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> P.S.:
> Aussagen wie: "Generell versprechen die Entwickler eine "aggressive Update-Politik".  interessieren doch eigentlich nicht die Bohne, denn Entwickler versprechen den ganzen Tag lang die ganze Welt ....


... vorallem wenn man hier an Gothic 3 denkt.  

Finale Wertung hat mich auch etwas verwundert, man hätte eine grobe Einschätzung geben können. Vier Chars bis Level 20 gespielt o.ö. Es gibt elegantere Wege so einen Test, für ein MMO, zu verfassen und zu veröffentlichen. 

Das ist jedenfalls meine Meinung.


----------



## IlllIIlllI (21. Dezember 2011)

der endcontent ist auch kinderleicht und typisches tank n spank gedresche
aber leute die swtor spielen tun dies ja nur wegen der story


----------



## Malifurion (21. Dezember 2011)

Abwarten und Tee trinken. Jetzt schon einen Test? Doch nur für irgendwelche Klicks und in der Hoffnung, dass sich welche finden die eure "Brathendl" auf der rechten Werbefläche anklicken....


----------



## tommy1977 (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich lehne mich gerade genüsslich zurück und schmunzel (mal wieder) über dieses komisch anmutende Rollenspiel-Fachgesimpel. Allerdings gefällt mir, ohne das genaue Setting zu kennen, die Thematik des hier genannten Spiels um Welten besser als dieser WoW-Fantasy-Müll.


----------



## snicks83 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wieder ein WoW Clon der diesmal ein paar Star-Wars Fans aus den Ecken holt, nichts neues wie auch schon bei Aion, Rift und all dem anderem kram der so in den letzten Jahren erschienen ist... vergebens wartet man auf etwas wirklich "neues".


----------



## TheChicky (21. Dezember 2011)

snicks83 schrieb:


> vergebens wartet man auf etwas wirklich "neues".


 
Die Welt will doch gar nix neues. Sie will was vertrautes!


----------



## Enisra (21. Dezember 2011)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Die Welt will doch gar nix neues. Sie will was vertrautes!


 
naja
wobei Neu auch nicht immer besser ist


----------



## KabraxisObliv (21. Dezember 2011)

Ihr habt das Deckungssystem gar nicht erwähnt. Das hatte ich zuvor in noch keinem MMO gesehen und sehe es daher schon als Innovation im Kampfsystem an.
Auch finde ich, dass das Questsystem eben durch Vollvertonung und dynamische Charaktere und Verläufe der Dialoge eben doch ebenfalls innovativ ist und das Spiel insgesamt doch das Genre stark vorantreibt.


----------



## Lurelein (21. Dezember 2011)

snicks83 schrieb:


> Wieder ein WoW Clon der diesmal ein paar Star-Wars Fans aus den Ecken holt, nichts neues wie auch schon bei Aion, Rift und all dem anderem kram der so in den letzten Jahren erschienen ist... vergebens wartet man auf etwas wirklich "neues".


 
Wer will denn schon was wirklich neues?? Alles was wirklich neu war ist untergegangen, weil was der Bauer nicht kennt, frisst er nicht.

Ich finde es so gut und SWTOR macht vieles anders und besser als WoW, frage mich wo man da ein Klon sehen kann O.o


----------



## N7ghty (21. Dezember 2011)

tommy1977 schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich gerade genüsslich zurück und schmunzel (mal wieder) über dieses komisch anmutende Rollenspiel-Fachgesimpel. Allerdings gefällt mir, ohne das genaue Setting zu kennen, die Thematik des hier genannten Spiels um Welten besser als dieser WoW-Fantasy-Müll.


 Das genaue Setting ist Star Wars, das wirst du doch wohl kennen


----------



## Oli22 (21. Dezember 2011)

Wieso seh ich immer WoW in den texten?!
Charaktervielfalt und WoW??!! Da gibt es doch kaum auswahl
Charakterentwicklung und die vielen unterschiede bzw eigene anpassung?! WoW ??!!

-also char-vielfalt gibt es nur bei Everquest 2 da sind es 24 und in WoW soweit ich weiss 8

- Charentwicklung bei wow is immer gleich sobald ich mich als DD/Heiler oder Tank entscheide (der jeweiligen klassen) ein Krieger der auf def ist ist wie jeder andere Krieger auf Def auch......bei Everquest 2 und bei Rift kann man davon sprechen das man einen einzigartigen char besitzt zumindest is nich alles gleich!!

Bei Eq2 ist es sogar so das man ausschliesslich für AA (Baum) Punkte sammeln kann ohne Ep zu verdienen zum levelup somit hab ich ne sehr grosse möglichkeit meinen Char individuell anzupassen und ist somit sogut wie einzigartig da es extrem viele auswählbare punkte gibt wo ich  was reininvestieren kann!!


btt Ich spiele auch schon ne weile swtor und bin echt begeistert...hier und da könnte man noch was machen aber so isses gut gelungen (Raumkämpfe, aufteilbarer Chat)


----------



## Hotshotshotyou (21. Dezember 2011)

Ich werds auf jedenfall mal ausprobieren!


----------



## Dentagad (21. Dezember 2011)

Bin derzeit level 20 maradeur (habe schon zig andere klassen in der beta getestet) und das ist mein ersteindruck.
Die Wertung selbst ist eh rein Subjektiv. Ich glaub in keinem Genre ist es extremer eine Wertung zu finden als im MMORPG genre. Hängt ja von vielen faktoren ab wie PvPler,PvEler und vieles mehr. Somit spar ich mir die eh. Ein MMO kann man meiner meinung nach eh nicht bewerten.

Das Spiel ansicht ist typisch Bioware. Durch und durch gute Qualität! Selbst die vielleicht bischen angestaubte Grafik sieht trotz allem aus wie aus einem Guss und das ist das wichtigste. Es erinnert mich genau an die Blizzard Spiele den bei denen isses genauso. Massig liebe zum Detail und das ist das wichtigste! Das Kampfsystem ist durch und durch Flüssig. Schöne animationen und schnelles Gameplay. Sowas wie Autoattack existiert überhaubt nicht wie in es in WOW der fall ist.

Das questsystem ist erfrischend im MMO Genre. Sowas gab es noch nie das ein MMO so gut eine geschichte erzählt bekommt und dazu diese atemberaubende Atmo die das Spiel rüberbringt ... das bringt mich gleich dazu meine StarWars Blurays 1-5 ausm Regal zu holen und die nächsten Tage schnell anzuschauen . Keine ahnung was der Tester bitte schreibt. Ich wüsste nicht wie man es anders machen kann (ausser quests ganz rauslassen und durchgrinden wie in guten alten DAOC Zeiten). Selbst die 08/15 Quests sind spannender als alle "EpicQuests" in WoW und RIFT zusammen.

Dazu sinnvolle änderungen das man schon aus anderen Bioware Spielen kennt wie Helle/Gute Seite, Sozial Punkte womit das Groupen belohnt wird. Dazu das meiner meinung nach sehr sehr gute Crafting System das zu Starwars perfekt passt und ich mir so das langweilge Farmen erspare. In 90% der vergangenen MMOs hab ich das Craften übersprungen weil es sowas von langatmig ist. Gefährten die man ausrüsten kann und die mit einem kämpfen.
Die Weltraumschlachten machen ebenso sehr viel spass und bringen nebenbei noch abwechslung mit sich.
*
SWTOR nimmt das beste aus allmöglichen MMORPGs raus. Kombiniert das mit einer den besten RPGs und ARPGs unserer Zeit (Dragon Age/MassEffect)
Voila das mit abstand beste MMORPG seit Jahren!
* 
Mich kann eigentlich nur noch das angekündigte Warhammer40K ablösen das aber erst 2013 erscheint  Bis dahin bin ich erstmal im SW Fieber und fass mit sicherheit nichts anderes an im MMORPG bereich.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (22. Dezember 2011)

Eure Contras versteh ich nicht ganz. 
Kampf- und Questsystem eingestaubt?!? Questsystem ok ist nix besonderes aber selbst in einem reinen Single-RPG wie Skyrim wars nicht besser. Den Punkt mit dem Kampfsystem versteht ich ganz und garnicht. Vllt solltet ihr für euren Test mal weiter als lvl 10-20 spielen oder nicht nur stuhr DD zocken. Sith-Krieger-Juggernaut-Tank hat zb auf hohem Level !!!25!!! spells die ich jeden zweiten kampf einsetzt. Dazu kommen noch weitere sehr speziele oder pvp-lastige spells. Nie zuvor hatte ich irgendwo so viele spells die ich sinnvoll nutzen konnte und musste!!!

Beim Crafting-System versteht ich nicht was ihr haben wollt. Welches Spiel hat des eurer Meinung nach ein anspruchsvolles Crafting system. Ich geb zu, das ich Star-Wars ist nicht "schwer" aber es bringt auch früh nützliche items (auch wenns geld kostes) und ist mal was anderes vom 0815-Crafting-system wie zb auch in wow oder eigendlich allen anderen MMO´s die ich gespielt hab.

Grafik: ok ist nix dolles, aber wenn man AA an macht (geht bislang nur über änderung einer Datei) ist es ok. Könnte aber in der Tat selbst für ein MMO besser sein.


Leztes Wort zum Spiel:  mmo + RPG + KotoR/ Star Wars + Bioware = bestes langzeitgame game Ever


----------



## nerdone (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mich bisher mit keinem MMORPG anfreunden können weil ich es im Vergleich zu singleplayer spielen in vielen Bereichen schlechter finde. Ich habe mich damit aber ehrlich gesagt auch bisher nicht wirklich beschäftigt. LOTR habe ich mir gekauft und habe nach 4 oder 5 Stunden aufgehört und nie wieder weitergespielt. Ich verstehe den Sinn nicht dahinter. Im Vergleich zum SIngleplayer ist die Grafik schlechter, meistens die Story eingeschränkter und als einzigen Vorteil sehe ich das man mit anderen Spielern gemeinsam verschiedene Quests spielen kann. Aber naja deswegen so viel zahlen und dann noch monatlich? Ich habe mir verschiedene youtube videos angesehen von SWTOR und alle waren ziemlich langweilig. Man marschiert eher hölzern zu schlecht animierten Gegnern und im Vergleich zum Original KOTOR ist das gebotene um vieles schlechter. Die Interaktion unter den SPielern ist auch nicht vorhanden. Das überall irgendelche Spieler herumhopsen stört eher die Atmosphere. Was mir aber klar ist ist das solche Spiele für die Entwickler eine Goldgrube darstellen. Aber ist es für den Spieler tatsächlich so ein tolles Erlebnis? Ich glaube das bei Online Rollenspielen noch sehr viel Potential verschenkt wird. Die Interaktion der Spieler mit dem Universum und untereinander sollte noch massivst überarbeitet werden. Im Moment erkenne ich für mich keinen Grund das SPiel zu kaufen obwohl ich Star wars liebe und ernsthaft überlegt habe deswegen auch dieses Spiel auszuprobieren. Aber vielleicht kann mir hier jemand sagen was das Faszinierende an MMORPGs darstellt. Ich bin wie gesagt ziemlich unerfahren damit und vielleicht auch deswegen negativ eingestellt.


----------



## Macterion (22. Dezember 2011)

Zu den Punkten:

CONTRA
Einige der Spielmechaniken wirken für MMORPG-Veteranen angestaubt, zum Beispiel das Kampf- und das Quest-System. Hier werden keine Innovationen geboten.
Das Crafting-System ist während der Level-Phase noch nicht profitabel und ist auch spielerisch nicht anspruchsvoll.
Nicht für alle ein Mangel, aber trotzdem häufig genug kritisiert: der Grafikstil. Einige hätten einen realistischeren Look bevorzugt, der mehr technische Finessen aufweist.




Meine Meinung :
Das Kampfsystem ist erfrischend , ihr solltet mal echt nicht nur dd´s zocken bzw mal über level 15 hinaus (ab 30 fängt es an)
Zum Beispiel den Heal Kommando 

Das Craftingsystem ist Profitabel kA aber gurke auf Level 30 mit 200k Credits rumm 

Grafikstyl reallistisch ...ehm Leute....das Spiel ist fürn massenmarkt....cry engine läuft nid auf jeden rechner flüssig....


----------



## Macterion (22. Dezember 2011)

IlllIIlllI schrieb:


> der endcontent ist auch kinderleicht und typisches tank n spank gedresche
> aber leute die swtor spielen tun dies ja nur wegen der story


 
Endcontent WoW Raidfinder...*hust* ...nhc *hust* kein Tank an spank?
kA hab bevor ich tor gezockt habe world 480 Morchok hero kill gehabt und 471 nhc deathwing (25)

DAS is boring


----------



## Chaz0r (22. Dezember 2011)

Das Ganze als Kotor-Light abzustempeln, finde ich nicht richtig. Das Ganze ist ein Kotor-Online. Ja, da sind dann abspeckungen vorhanden, aber man gewinnt auch eben ganz viel dazu. Wer hat nicht damals davon geträumt Kotor mal im Multiplayer irgendwie zocken zu können?
Und hier wurden halt die für ein MMORPG nötigen Abstriche gemacht, aber eben auch sehr, sehr viel dazugepackt. Und demnach finde ich "Kotor-Light" als Bezeichnung falsch, sondern eben Kotor-Online eher passender.


----------



## DrProof (22. Dezember 2011)

Urgs ich sehe jetzt erst das ihr sogar eine Wertung vergeben habt... Bitte nochmal an den Rechner setzen und das Spiel weiter als Lev 20 spielen... es kann ja nicht sein dass ihr unbedingt als erste eine Wertung schmettern wolltet auf Kosten von Artikelqualität!


----------



## StefanWeiss (22. Dezember 2011)

Ich weiß, die Diskussion wird wieder ausufern - logisch, wir reden von einem MMORPG für tausende von Spielern = tausenderlei Meinung, die auf dem subjektiv Erlebten beruht. Daher zitiere ich am besten Mal aus der Test-Einleitung 

_"Wir bitten daher zu beachten: Stand des Tests ist der letzte Beta-Build aus dem November plus die ersten Erfahrungen des Starts bis zum 21. Dezember."_ 

Und gleich noch ein zweites Zitat: 

_"... geben wir eine erste Bewertung des Erlebten ab. Selbstverständlich ist die Note eines Online-Rollenspiels, vor allem wenn es sich um ein so neues handelt, immer nur eine Momentaufnahme."_


Ein Produkt zu einem Tag X zu bewerten - das ist nun mal Teil des Jobs. Schmeckt sicher nicht jedem, erst recht nicht bei Online-Spielen, die sich laufend verändern und für die es kein Testsystem auf der Welt gibt, dass den kompletten Content von Level 1 bis Max-Level für alle Klassen zu allen Tages-und-Nachtzeiten, auf allen Servern, mit allen Arten von Mitspielern usw ... abdeckt. Fluch des Wertungssystems? Gut möglich. Allerdings drückt die "Momentaufnahme" eben unsere Meinung aus, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


Wünsche an dieser Stelle allen ein schönes Weihnachten mit hoffentlich genug Zeit für viele gute Spiele 


LG
Stefan


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

Chaz0r schrieb:


> Das Ganze als Kotor-Light abzustempeln, finde ich nicht richtig. Das Ganze ist ein Kotor-Online. Ja, da sind dann abspeckungen vorhanden, aber man gewinnt auch eben ganz viel dazu. Wer hat nicht damals davon geträumt Kotor mal im Multiplayer irgendwie zocken zu können?[...]


So in der Art seh ich das auch, allerdings muss man eindeutig sagen, dass es 'hardcore' MMORPG Spielern vllt. zu seicht ist und das 'rumstehen in Full T12' in ToR nicht so leicht möglich ist. 

Das ist jetzt keine Wertung, sondern ich kann verstehen wenn einige der Meinung sind es ist kein 'echtes' MMO. Mir persönlich gefällt der Fokus auf die persönliche Questreihe, die fiesen und arroganten Kommentare meines Sith & natürlich die Möglichkeit hier am laufenden Band andere Charaktere durch Entscheidungen zu töten.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

StefanWeiss schrieb:


> Wünsche an dieser Stelle allen ein schönes Weihnachten mit hoffentlich genug Zeit für viele gute Spiele
> 
> LG
> Stefan


Nein, Weihnachten ist dank Dir versaut! 

 

Jeder soll urteilen wie er mag, aber wäre sowas wie eine 'vorläufige' Bewertung in so einem Fall nicht besser gewesen? Oder im besten c't Stil ein Text, was euch stört oder wie der Ausblick auf bestimmte Dinge, z.B. Instanzen, aussieht?


----------



## masterkoron (22. Dezember 2011)

"Denn beim Leveln dauert es nicht lange, bis man durch die nächste Quest ein noch besseres Item bekommt. Auch die Selbstversorgerei klappt bei Handwerken während der Level-Phase nicht, da man stets Dinge herstellen kann, die etwas schlechter sind als jene, die man bereits als Quest-Belohnung oder Beute aus Flashpoints eingestrichen hat."

Da hat wohl jemand nicht richtig getestet . Wenn man richtig craftet hat man immer Item gleichwertige oder sogar bessere Items craften als man durch Quests erhält. Wenn man natürlich nur Items die 5 Stufen unter dem eigenen Level sind bauen kann ist das kein Wunder das dann Questbelohnungen besser sind. Gerade lila Rezepte sind teilweiße im längen besser als das was durch Quests kommt.


----------



## kornhill (22. Dezember 2011)

StefanWeiss schrieb:


> Wünsche an dieser Stelle allen ein schönes Weihnachten mit hoffentlich genug Zeit für viele gute Spiele
> 
> 
> LG
> Stefan


 
Auch schöne Weihnachten. Ich bin wie gesagt nur etwas verwundert. Das mit der finalen Wertung kann man ja so stehen lassen wenn man will. Hätte nur gerne Infos gehabt wie weit denn eigentlich gezockt wurde, und was ca. angespielt wurde. Einfach ein paar mehr Rahmeninfos, damit man besser versteht auf was sich die 89% beziehen. Das es ein cooles Single Player Erlebnis ist, höre ich von überall, und allein deshalb werde ich wohl nicht daran vorbeikommen. Ein bischen abwarten, das die Server etwas leerer und die Wartezeiten kleiner werden.


----------



## Kulin (22. Dezember 2011)

> So in der Art seh ich das auch, allerdings muss man eindeutig sagen, dass es 'hardcore' MMORPG Spielern vllt. zu seicht ist und das 'rumstehen in Full T12' in ToR nicht so leicht möglich ist.



Wieso zu seicht? Welche richtige Hardcore-MMO Gruppe als die Raider gibt es denn noch? Höchstens noch ein paar alteingesessene UO Spieler, die jede möglichkeit suchen das PvP dieser Tage ins Heute zurückzuholen.

Und die Raider werden doch von SW:ToR bestens bedient. Es gibt doch schon zu Release 2 Raidinstanzen mit drei Schwierigkeitsgraden. Und was man so liest ist schon der zweite Schwierigkeitsgrad alles andere als einfach. 

Was sollten also Hardcore-MMO Spieler GEGEN SW:ToR haben. Nur weil das Leveln einfach ist, ist das Spiel automatisch Casual? Schmarrn in meinen Augen. "Hardcore"-Spieler interessieren sich eh nur für das Endgame. Und da können sie sich wunderbar austoben.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

Kulin schrieb:


> [...]


Das hardcore stand ja nicht ohne Grund in ' ', weil ich bereits öfters gelesen habe das ToR zu Casual sei und überhaupt.
Ich teile die Meinung nicht, aber finde den Umfang selbst relativ "mickrig". Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Raidinstanzen, sondern normale Instanzen.

Hier muss sich ToR dann doch den Vergleich mit WoW gefallen lassen, da bietet WoW gerade von Anfang an genug Instanzen als Abwechslung zum Questen.

Übrigens find ich das Craftingsystem auch nicht wirklich 100% gelungen, ich mag einfach keine Berufe wo man "auf gut Glück" neue Items entdeckt, das hat mich schon bei WoW & dem Inschriftenkundler genervt. Hier hätte man, meine persönliche Meinung, seltene Rezepte als lange & spannende Soloquestreihe implementieren können, z.B. in einem Dungeon gg. fünf Bosse bestehen um ein seltenen Kristall oder Anleitung für ein eigenes Lichtschwert zu bekommen.

Hier hatte ToR durchaus die Möglichkeit andere Wege zu gehen.


----------



## Dosentier (22. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das hardcore stand ja nicht ohne Grund in ' ', weil ich bereits öfters gelesen habe das ToR zu Casual sei und überhaupt.
> Ich teile die Meinung nicht, aber finde den Umfang selbst relativ "mickrig". Damit meine ich jetzt nicht die Raidinstanzen, sondern normale Instanzen.
> 
> Hier muss sich ToR dann doch den Vergleich mit WoW gefallen lassen, da bietet WoW gerade von Anfang an genug Instanzen als Abwechslung zum Questen.
> ...



 Man muss ja auch immerhin noch bedenken, das TOR gerade mal offiziell 2 Tage draußen ist und noch am Anfang steht.
Sicherlich diente WOW als Vorbild, aber dennoch kann man das nicht vergleichen.
WOW gibt’s schon seit wie vielen Jahren?
Ich weiß es nicht habe mich aber auch nie für WOW interessiert muss ich sagen.
Dementsprechend ist bei WOW der Umfang auch von den Quests her größer.
Wobei ich sagen muss, das es mir bei TOR bisher nie an Questen gemangelt hat, eher im Gegenteil.
Des Weiteren muss ich persönlich sagen, das TOR für mich das erste Spiel ist, in dem das Leveln, sowie Questen nie langweilig oder mühsam wirkt, das hat Bioware wirklich sehr gut umgesetzt, vor allem aber die Charakter bezogenen Quests sind vom feinsten.

Welchen Weg TOR noch einschlagen wird, wird sich wohl in den nächsten 3-6 Monaten zeigen aber ich denke schon, dass es recht erfolgreich sein wird.
Ob es an WOW heranreicht oder nicht wird sich zeigen, ist meiner Meinung nach aber nicht wirklich wichtig, solange es genug Leute spielen, das eben Umsatz entsteht


----------



## kornhill (22. Dezember 2011)

Dosentier schrieb:


> Ich weiß es nicht habe mich aber auch nie für WOW interessiert muss ich sagen.
> Dementsprechend ist bei WOW der Umfang auch von den Quests her größer.


 
Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte das sich Rabowke auf die Erscheinungsphase von WOW bezieht und auf die Instanzen, nicht das questen.

Apropo Questen: Kann jemand sagen wie es im Vergleich zu den Cataclysmus Quests ist? Weil das Questen wurde ja mit dem letzen wow Addon doch um einiges verbessert. (Ich finde schon das es sich zu einem gewissen Grad Vergleiche mit wow gefallen lassen muss. Nicht unbedingt "urteilende" Vergleiche, aber vergleichen ist schon ok.)


----------



## Storyteller (22. Dezember 2011)

Eines vorneweg:

Ich bin der Haupttester des Spiels und auch Autor des Artikels. Das Spiel begleite ich redaktionell und als Fan, seit es 2008 angekündigt wurde. Ich habe an mehreren Beta-Test-Phasen in diesem Jahr teilgenommen und war auch mehrfach auf Bioware- bzw. EA-Events, wo ich The Old Republic mal mehr, mal weniger spielen durfte. Während der Beta konnte ich eine recht zusammenhängede Spielerfahrung bis etwa Level 30 erleben, als der Test gestern online ging, war ich im auf dem regulären Server Level 33. Dazu habe ich vor dem Launch Fokus-Tests mit Level 32 und 50 mitgemacht. Während der Beta hatte ich Gelegenheit, alle acht Klassen anzuspielen. Manche nur bis Level 10, einige aber - wie gesagt - deutlich darüber hinaus. Den Jedi-Botschafter sogar mit Level 50. Das nur zu meinem Wissensstand, da ja einige Poster hier geschrieben haben, wir hätten das Spiel nur bis Level 20 gesehen. Das ist falsch.

Zu einzelnen Kritikpunkten hier im Forum:

Crafting-System
Das Handwerk ist in SWTOR weder innovativ, noch besonders umfangreich. Einzig die Tatsache, dass man die Begleiter einen großen Teil der Drecksarbeit erledigen lassen kann, sticht hervor. Und wer schon mal das Crafting-System des ersten Star-Wars-MMOs Galaxies kennegelernt hat, der kann über das Handwerk in SWTOR nur müde lächeln. Dazu gibt es auch noch andere MMORPGs wie zum Beispiel Everquest 2, die ein deutlich komplexeres, anspruchsvolleres und spannenderes Crafting bietet. Und gerade mit Galaxies muss sich The Old Republic messen, da beides Star-Wars-MMORPGs sind. Und bevor jemand besonders klug sein will: Dafür schneidet Galaxies in vielen Bereichen deutlich schlechter ab als The Old Republic, was zum Beispiel die Inszenierung und die Quests angeht.

Testnote: ja oder nein?
Die einen wollen sie, die anderen nicht. Hätten wir nur eine vage Meinung geschrieben, würden sich genau so viele hier beschweren, dass PC Games nicht Stellung beziehen will. Außerdem gibt es noch andere Publikationen, die bereits eine Wertung vergeben haben. Da wir die Testbedingungen exakt umrissen haben (ersten Tage nach Release plus umfangreiche Beta-Erfahrungen), sollte auch jeder Leser einordnen können, wie diese Wertung zu verstehen ist: als erster Benchmark. Und natürlich, MMORPGs entwickeln sich. Wir können aber keine Luftschlösser mit einbeziehen. Wenn die Entwickler versprechen, dass sie irgendwann in der Zukunft dieses oder jenes Feature einbauen, können wir das heute noch nicht berücksichtigen. Wer weiß denn schon, ob es auch wirklich so kommt?

KotOR "light"
Diese Aussage war eindeutig auf die Story bezogen und die ist für jede Klasse nun mal eine etwas weniger spektakuläre als in einem Singleplayer-Rollenspiel. Wir haben das im Text auch ausreichend begründet. Es kann halt nicht 10.000 Weltenretter pro Server geben, das ist dem Genre geschuldet. Das verstehen wir, wir müssen den Leser jedoch darauf hinweisen, dass die persönliche Story nicht ganz so episch ist wie etwa der Werdegang Revans im ersten Knights of the Old Republic.

Subjektivität in Tests
Ja, jeder Spieletest ist zum Großteil subjektiv. Es gibt nur sehr wenige Dinge, die man objektiv messen kann, wie etwa die Spieldauer oder etwa die Auflösung der Texturen und die Anzahl der Polygone. Aber auch hier kommt bereits wieder Subjektivität hinzu: Der eine mag kurze, knackige Games, der andere episch lange. Der eine mag einen nüchternen, spartanischen Grafikstil, dem anderen kann es nicht verspielt genug sein. Daher muss sich am Ende jeder sein eigenes Bild machen, wir geben nur unsere Meinung ab, die natürlich nicht jeder teilen muss. Wir halten es aber auch nicht für groben Unfug, wenn jemand SWTOR persönich lieber 105 Punkte geben würde, weil ihm oder ihr einzelne Features so gut gefallen, dass man über Schwächen gern hinweg schaut. Uns dagegen haben ein paar Kleinigkeiten gestört, weshalb wir (noch) keine 90er-Wertung gegeben haben. Aber wie gesagt, MMORPGs sind ständig in Bewegung, wer weiß, wie es in wenigen Wochen oder Monaten ausschaut.

Grüße,
Oliver Haake


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich lehne mich mal weit aus dem Fenster und behaupte das sich Rabowke auf die Erscheinungsphase von WOW bezieht und auf die Instanzen, nicht das questen.


Jupp ... ich empfinde die Anzahl der verfügbaren Instanzen als zu gering. Fairerweise muss ich jetzt sagen das ich nicht mehr 100% weiß, welche Instanzen im unteren Levelbereich mit der Retailfassung verfügbar waren.

Aber wenn ich mich so an HdW, Burg Shadowfang, Deadmines, Höllenschlund etc. erinnere, dann kommen "nostalgische" Gefühle wieder hoch.



> Apropo Questen: Kann jemand sagen wie es im Vergleich zu den Cataclysmus Quests ist? Weil das Questen wurde ja mit dem letzen wow Addon doch um einiges verbessert. (Ich finde schon das es sich zu einem gewissen Grad Vergleiche mit wow gefallen lassen muss. Nicht unbedingt "urteilende" Vergleiche, aber vergleichen ist schon ok.)


In Cata wurde ja probiert eine zusammenhängende Story darzustellen, war im Endeffekt ganz okay. ToR ist hier, meiner Meinung nach, drei Stufen drüber. Man hat das Gefühl ein wichtiger Teil der, mein Beispiel, Sith zu sein und sich in bester Manier ( Verrat, Lügen, Intrigen ) nach oben zu spielen. Die Entscheidungen & Charaktere, Machtkämpfe etc. sind für mich absolut glaubhaft dargestellt, weil sie mich direkt betreffen und nicht wie in WoW & Cata im Grunde alle. Du triffst auf Thrall, du hilfst Thrall etc.pp. ... im vgl. zu ToR wäre das ein Ausflug mit dem Imperator, den siehst du wohl im Leben nicht bis Level 50. ( Vermutung! ).

Ansonsten sind auch die "restlichen" Quests nachvollziehbar und in schönster SW Manier: Rebellen ägern das Imperium, Imperium findet das doof und so werden viele kleine Gefechte ausgetragen die an sich stimmig und passend sind.

Übrigens sind diese typischen "Töte 30 von X" bei ToR Bonusziele, d.h. du kannst dich hinstellen und das machen, musst aber nicht. Meistens sind das eben sekundäre Aufgaben beim Erfüllen von Quests wie z.B. "Zerstöre zwei Generatoren", die natürlich von Rebellen bewacht werden.

Viel Text wenig Sinn: ToR lebt mMn von den Geschichten, sei es primär deine Eigene aber auch der einzelnen Planeten und deren lokale Probleme. Vollvertont, spannend und vorallem mit einem Kumpel im Gruppendialog sehr unterhaltsam.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

pcg_Oliver schrieb:


> Crafting-System
> Das Handwerk ist in SWTOR weder innovativ, noch besonders umfangreich. Einzig die Tatsache, dass man die Begleiter einen großen Teil der Drecksarbeit erledigen lassen kann, sticht hervor. Und wer schon mal das Crafting-System des ersten Star-Wars-MMOs Galaxies kennegelernt hat, der kann über das Handwerk in SWTOR nur müde lächeln.


Mag sein ... aber nach Erzen bohren oder automatisierte Grabungen war auch nur "Grinden". 

Das Grundprinzip bei SW:G war wirklich super, also das User wiederum User trainieren. D.h. du selbst konntest nur aufsteigen wenn du andere Novizen trainiert hast.

Das Problem an der ganzen Sache: das erfordert einen konstanten Spielerzuwachs, ich bin am Ende der Blütezeit bei SW:G eingestiegen und hatte starke Probleme überhaupt selbst jemanden zu finden den ich ausbilden "durfte". 

D.h. ich stand Abends etwas dümmlich rum und hab anderen Geld geboten damit ich sie trainieren darf.


----------



## Enisra (22. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Jupp ... ich empfinde die Anzahl der verfügbaren Instanzen als zu gering. Fairerweise muss ich jetzt sagen das ich nicht mehr 100% weiß, welche Instanzen im unteren Levelbereich mit der Retailfassung verfügbar waren.
> 
> Aber wenn ich mich so an HdW, Burg Shadowfang, Deadmines, Höllenschlund etc. erinnere, dann kommen "nostalgische" Gefühle wieder hoch.


 
nja, im Prinzip hatte man damals so, mit Ausnahme so bis ~20, eigentlich mindestens 3-4 Instanzen für sein Level wobei der Übergang fließend ist und auch im Highlevelbereich je nach Auslegung so 4-7 Instanzen, wobei die Unterschiede daher kommen, weil man z.B. Stratholme im Prinzip nie komplett sondern nur jeweils einen Flügel gemacht hat und weil man da teils schon Ewig unterwegs war, wobei es irgendwie bizarr ist, dennn heute verklärt man die 6h BRT, dass die sooo Toll waren, aber man damals eigentlich nur genervt war


----------



## Storyteller (22. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Mag sein ... aber nach Erzen bohren oder automatisierte Grabungen war auch nur "Grinden".
> 
> Das Grundprinzip bei SW:G war wirklich super, also das User wiederum User trainieren. D.h. du selbst konntest nur aufsteigen wenn du andere Novizen trainiert hast.
> 
> ...



Die Ressourcen in SWG waren aber nicht immer gleich. Man musste nach den besten Rohstoffen suchen, am besten immer der erste am Ort sein und sich auch noch mit fiesen Mobs herumschlagen, wenn man selbst nicht stark genug war, um sich als kleiner Artisan wehren zu können. Klar ging das auch mit Buffs, aber nach dem CU wurde es deutlich schwerer.

Natürlich ist in einem MMO am Ende alles Grind. Auch Quests, Story-Mission und was weiß ich. Auch in SWTOR. Aber die Art und Weise wie man Rohstoffe sucht (zig verschiedene Sorten) und die noch in unzähligen Qualitätsstufen ... Auch die Verarbeitung war nicht einfach "Klick und fertig", sondern recht kompliziert. Dann gab es anfangs keinen Loot und keine kaufbaren Items, weshalb es eine florierende Spielerwirtschaft gab. Damit muss sich SWTOR messen und in diesem Vergleich schneidet es einfach deutlich schlechter ab, wie übrigens viele andere MMORPGs auch - zum Beispiel WoW.

Und ich weiß, wovon ich spreche, denn ich war Master Shipwright - und das noch vor dem CU und den unseligen NGE. Sprich, ich hab den harten Weg vom Artisan bis nach oben gemacht, und zwar ohne große Gilde.


----------



## Adariel (22. Dezember 2011)

Und genau diese 3 Kontra Punkte (vor allem Punkt 1 und 3) lassen mich das Spiel links liegen lassen. So schön die Quests auch erzählt und vertont sind, dahinter verbirgt sich aber doch nur ein weiterer WOW Klon.

Und ja, ich hab die Beta 1 Wochenende vor release ausgiebig gespielt (bis Stufe 16) um mir ein Urteil bilden zu können.

Mit einem anderen Kampfsystem (was frisches,neues, vielleicht was aktives) und eine ordentlichen Grafik ala Rift, Age of Conan oder Guild Wars 2 wär das wahrscheinlich genau mein Spiel gewesen.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> nja, im Prinzip hatte man damals so, mit Ausnahme so bis ~20, eigentlich mindestens 3-4 Instanzen für sein Level wobei der Übergang fließend ist und auch im Highlevelbereich je nach Auslegung so 4-7 Instanzen, wobei die Unterschiede daher kommen, weil man z.B. Stratholme im Prinzip nie komplett sondern nur jeweils einen Flügel gemacht hat und weil man da teils schon Ewig unterwegs war, wobei es irgendwie bizarr ist, dennn heute verklärt man die 6h BRT, dass die sooo Toll waren, aber man damals eigentlich nur genervt war


Hehe ... LBRS, UBRS & BRT waren halt einfach der Hammer damals. Genauso wie Scholomance & Stratholme vor dem "casual nerf".
Da musste jeder wissen wie er seinen Char zu spielen hat, sonst hat man damals kein Land gesehen.

Übrigens ein Argument mehr für mehr Instanzen in ToR: mMn lernt man in Instanzen bzw. im Gruppenspiel viel mehr über seinen Char und die Spielweise. Richtig taktisch vorgehen musste ich bislang nur sehr selten bei ToR.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Dezember 2011)

pcg_Oliver schrieb:


> Und ich weiß, wovon ich spreche, denn ich war Master Shipwright - und das noch vor dem CU und den unseligen NGE. Sprich, ich hab den harten Weg vom Artisan bis nach oben gemacht, und zwar ohne große Gilde.


Schöner Text & du hast meine vollste Zustimmung, trotzdem hatte das System besagten Mangel bzgl. der Ausbildung.
Aber wenn du dich schon in diesen Thread 'verirrt' hast: bist du der Meinung das ein aktuelles MMO mit so einem Craftingsystem aktuell Chancen hätte?

Ich bezweifel es ... leider.


----------



## Storyteller (22. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Schöner Text & du hast meine vollste Zustimmung, trotzdem hatte das System besagten Mangel bzgl. der Ausbildung.
> Aber wenn du dich schon in diesen Thread 'verirrt' hast: bist du der Meinung das ein aktuelles MMO mit so einem Craftingsystem aktuell Chancen hätte?
> 
> Ich bezweifel es ... leider.


 
Eine gute Frage ... Ich denke, dass der Mittelweg technisch gesehen gangbar wäre. Sprich, es gibt Ressourcen unterschiedlicher Qualität (je nach Level-/Quest-Gebieten), mit denen man wiederum die Wertigkeit der herzustellenden Items erhöht. Dann noch den Crafting-Skill einfließen derart lassen, dass die Stats beim Endprodukt bei höherer Fertigkeit noch besser werden. Am Ende ist es dann eine Frage des Balancings, also ob die Baupläne und Rezepte, die man pro Stufe und vor allem im Endgame bekommt, dann einen Tick besser als das Loot sind. Und hier liegt die eigentliche Schwierigkeit: Kommen die Crafter zu leicht an Mats und Pläne, überschwemmen sie den Markt mit Items, die Preise sinken, jeder kauft billig ein und keiner braucht mehr Loot. Dieses Risiko gehen die Entwickler nur ungern ein, da man das gesamte Spiel mit einer kleinen Design-Entscheidung zerstören kann.

Daher: Prinzipiell ist so etwas in einem "Item driven" MMORPG möglich, die Umsetzung ist jedoch risikoreich.


----------



## Bonkic (22. Dezember 2011)

Keks-der-Maechtige schrieb:


> Leztes Wort zum Spiel:  mmo + RPG + KotoR/ Star Wars + Bioware = bestes langzeitgame game Ever



ziemlich gewagt, so etwas über ein spiel zu sagen, das seit gerade mal ein paar tagen überhaupt erst erhältlich ist.


----------



## kornhill (22. Dezember 2011)

Vielen Dank an Rabowke für den schönen Vergleich zwischen Cata-Quests und TOR. Ich glaube ich kann mir ein ungefähres Bild machen. Es wird wohl kein Weg an TOR vorbeiführen 

Und noch mehr Dank an Oliver Haake, das sind die Randinformationen die ich vermisst habe!


----------



## Storyteller (22. Dezember 2011)

kornhill schrieb:


> Und noch mehr Dank an Oliver Haake, das sind die Randinformationen die ich vermisst habe!


 
Gerne, dafür ist ja ein Forum da.  Freue mich auch immer über eine gut geführte Diskussion, solange es nicht polemisch wird.


----------



## GeneralPaul (22. Dezember 2011)

Solangsam kotzt es mich immer mehr an was EA da abzieht. Ich habe noch 27 Tage frei zum spielen (habs ja gekauft) aber ich darf nicht spielen solange ich denen nicht meine PayPal/Karten-Daten gebe? Oh ja, Alternativ darf ich schon einen GameTime-Code kaufen und eingeben.... HEY  EA ICH WAR SCHON SO DOOF ES ZU KAUFEN. Möchte die vlt noch ne Kopie vom Ausweis? und von der Lohnabrechnung?

Spiel gekauft inkl 30 Tage spielzeit, darf diese 30 bereits bezahlten Tage aber nur spielen wenn ich den folge Monat schon im Vorraus bezahle?

Rechtsbruch Nr 112341 seitens EA?
Bereits bezahlte Dienstleistung nicht bereitstellen bevor vorher unbekannte Nachforderung bezahlt wurde


Ich wollte die 30 Tage schaun wie mir das Spiel gefällt. Anscheinend möchte EA mir die Entscheidung abnehmen


----------



## Corbanx (22. Dezember 2011)

"SWTOR Test: Ist das Star Wars-MMO das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket für Rollenspieler?"

kann ich nicht sagen... vielleicht liegt's an mir.. vielleicht ist es das mmo genre ansich...
bin lvl 25 und langweile mich schon...
questen, ein paar inis und ein bischen pvp... 
alles was man braucht sollte man meinen...
inkl. endloser rennerei


----------



## chewie1802 (23. Dezember 2011)

pcg_Oliver schrieb:


> Eine gute Frage ... Ich denke, dass der  Mittelweg technisch gesehen gangbar wäre. Sprich, es gibt Ressourcen  unterschiedlicher Qualität (je nach Level-/Quest-Gebieten), mit denen  man wiederum die Wertigkeit der herzustellenden Items erhöht. Dann noch  den Crafting-Skill einfließen derart lassen, dass die Stats beim  Endprodukt bei höherer Fertigkeit noch besser werden. Am Ende ist es  dann eine Frage des Balancings, also ob die Baupläne und Rezepte, die  man pro Stufe und vor allem im Endgame bekommt, dann einen Tick besser  als das Loot sind. Und hier liegt die eigentliche Schwierigkeit: Kommen  die Crafter zu leicht an Mats und Pläne, überschwemmen sie den Markt mit  Items, die Preise sinken, jeder kauft billig ein und keiner braucht  mehr Loot. Dieses Risiko gehen die Entwickler nur ungern ein, da man das  gesamte Spiel mit einer kleinen Design-Entscheidung zerstören kann.
> 
> Daher: Prinzipiell ist so etwas in einem "Item driven" MMORPG möglich, die Umsetzung ist jedoch risikoreich.



Vielleicht wäre es ja ein besseres System, Loot in Form von fertigen  Gegenständen ganz abzuschaffen und stattdessen nur Resourcen dropen zu  lassen bzw. als Questbelohnung zu bekommen? So wäre das Crafting auf  jeden Fall zentraler Spielbestandteil, da man sonst nicht an bessere  Ausrüstung kommt. 
Nur so ein Gedanke...



GeneralPaul schrieb:


> Solangsam kotzt es mich immer mehr an was EA da abzieht. Ich habe noch 27 Tage frei zum spielen (habs ja gekauft) aber ich darf nicht spielen solange ich denen nicht meine PayPal/Karten-Daten gebe? Oh ja, Alternativ darf ich schon einen GameTime-Code kaufen und eingeben.... HEY  EA ICH WAR SCHON SO DOOF ES ZU KAUFEN. Möchte die vlt noch ne Kopie vom Ausweis? und von der Lohnabrechnung?
> 
> Spiel gekauft inkl 30 Tage spielzeit, darf diese 30 bereits bezahlten Tage aber nur spielen wenn ich den folge Monat schon im Vorraus bezahle?
> 
> ...



Ähm...du mußt einfach nur eine Abo-Variante auswählen, also z.B. ELV, und schon bekommst du die 30 Tage gutgeschrieben. Kannst das dann auch sofort kündigen. In jedem Fall wird dein Konto erst NACH dem Ablauf der 30 Tage belastet. Steht aber auch alles so in den FAQ. Müßte man aber erstmal lesen, bevor man sich künstlich aufregt.

Was die Bankdaten angibt, die EA "dreisterweise" von dir haben möchte: Bei jedem Versicherungsvertrag gibst du die so ohne weiteres an, da stört es dich doch auch nicht. Und wenn du das ELV über Paypal laufen läßt, dann hat EA nichtmal deine Bankdaten (die hat ja dann nur Paypal).


----------



## Rabowke (23. Dezember 2011)

chewie1802 schrieb:


> [...]


Paypal ist mir sowas von suspekt. Was man da manchmal in der c't über eBay bzw. PayPal liest ... da wird einem schlecht.
Ich 'steh' lieber auf Kreditkarte, da kannst du relativ problemlos im 'Ernstfall', sprich Missbrauch, das Geld zurück holen & das über einen längeren Zeitraum als bei ELV.


----------



## hiro-protagonist (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Crafting an sich finde ich witzig. Wenn man (bin noch nicht so weit) mehrere NSC losschicken kann um Materialien zu sammeln, oder um was zu bauen rundet es das noch ab. DIe Ergebnisse sind allerdings mehr so, gehtso. Hab auch mal in einer Database geschaut was es noch so gibt, das ist ja eher Standard. Leider! Das ist echt ne MMO Krankheit, das man sich nur Plunder, oder mal ein Items für den Übergang baut, sprich hält 2 - 3 Tage. Für Rohstoffe rennt man sich die Füße wund, oder bezahlt Unmengen an Cash im AH. Das war meines Erachtens bei WoW auch nicht besser. Dann renne ich lieber in die Instanzen. Dann bekomme ich Cash, Items, Rohstoffe und paar Gimmicks verpackt in viel Spaß und Aktion. Craften stehst Du Stunden auf der Stelle, gibts dein Geld aus und beißt dir beim Resultat in den Allerwertesten.

Einzig das alte Neocron (das aber viele Bugs, Probleme hatte...) hatte ein recht tolles Craftingsystem. Spieler haben da richtig gutes Zeugs gebaut. Rareparts gab es quasi in Instanzen und nach einigem Sammeln aller nötigen Rareparts konnte man sich den Crafter seines vertrauen suchen. Am besten einen der gute Kontakte zu ner Gilde hat, die viele OPs hat  Vermisse das sowas irgendwie! Auch Baupläne/Blaupausen erstellen, da hat man richtig Cash mit gemacht. Sowas hät ich mir von SWToR irgendwie gewünscht. 

Warum ist Craften mehr ein Minigame mit eher durchschnittlichen Ergebnissen. Obwohl Spieler hier genau so viel Zeit wie die Instanzenrunner investieren? 

Ansonsten aber ein spaßiges Game, das ne Runde 90er Wertung verdient hat, okay hgier sind  89. Aber da ist ja noch Luft bis zum ersten Nachtest!


----------



## chewie1802 (23. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Paypal ist mir sowas von suspekt. Was man da manchmal in der c't über eBay bzw. PayPal liest ... da wird einem schlecht.
> Ich 'steh' lieber auf Kreditkarte, da kannst du relativ problemlos im 'Ernstfall', sprich Missbrauch, das Geld zurück holen & das über einen längeren Zeitraum als bei ELV.



Ich persönlich habe keine Probleme mit PayPal, aber das muß jeder selbst wissen. Wollte damit aber auch keine Diskussion über PP anstoßen, da aber GeneralPaul meinte, er habe PP-Daten, bin ich darauf eingegangen.
Da man bei jeder PP-Buchung eine Mail bekommt, ist man zeitnah informiert, anders als bei einer Kreditkarte. Ich verstehe also nicht so ganz, wo da das Problem ist. Vor allem, wenn man sich einen PP-Account zulegt, also extra für Zahlungen im Internet, sollte man doch eigentlich keine Probleme damit haben, diese Daten weiterzugeben.


----------



## DrProof (23. Dezember 2011)

Corbanx schrieb:


> "SWTOR Test: Ist das Star Wars-MMO das Rundum-Sorglos-Paket für Rollenspieler?"
> 
> kann ich nicht sagen... vielleicht liegt's an mir.. vielleicht ist es das mmo genre ansich...
> bin lvl 25 und langweile mich schon...
> ...


 
Ja Laufwege sind nicht immer optimal.. aber du hast gerade deinen Gleiter bekommen und solltest happy sein... Immerhin läuft man nicht durchweg einen Schlauch ab und muss häufiger zu alten Schauplätzen zurück kehren... Läuft doch...


----------



## Goldmann (23. Dezember 2011)

Nicht "eines" der Besten, ES IST DAS BESTE !!! bereits drei Charaktere am lvln. Das Gameplay ist super spannend mit der Megageilen Storylines wie man es von den BIOWARE Pros nicht anders erwarten konnte !!! XD

BIOWARE FTW !!!


----------



## Moleny (23. Dezember 2011)

Wie gut das Spiel wirklich ist lässt sich wohl erst in einigen Monaten sagen, gab ja so manches Spiel das erst groß gehypt wurde einen relativ guten Start hatte und dem dann doch nach kurzer Zeit die Spieler weggelaufen sind.


----------



## Emke (23. Dezember 2011)

Das Game ist so stark an KotoR angelehnt dass ich zwischendurch vergesse das ich ein MMO zocke  Ist aber echt Top bis jetzt!


----------



## Oli22 (23. Dezember 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Paypal ist mir sowas von suspekt. Was man da manchmal in der c't über eBay bzw. PayPal liest ... da wird einem schlecht.
> Ich 'steh' lieber auf Kreditkarte, da kannst du relativ problemlos im 'Ernstfall', sprich Missbrauch, das Geld zurück holen & das über einen längeren Zeitraum als bei ELV.


 DAS EREIGNIS HAB ICH GENAU UMGEDREHT ERLEBT

Kreditkarten-daten gestohlen und ich habs dann gesperrt weil so der ein oder andere € weg war...aber von wegen zurückbekommen...nix war.

Paypal vor ein paar wochen...eine abhebung (auch aus dem ausland), angerufen, geklärt und geld zurückbekommen...ganz easy per telefon

btt: Spiel ist echt hammer und tausend mal besser als Rift (und das hab ich am anfang auch gemocht, nur nach kurzer zeit wars recht stupide und langweilig)

nebenbei spiel ich noch EQ2 weils einfach mal das beste mmo ist wo gibt!!


----------



## smooth1980 (24. Dezember 2011)

"Seit dem Release von SWTOR stehen die Spieler Schlange, um Zugang zu den Servern von Star Wars: The Old Republic zu bekommen."

Da würde mir echt was fehlen Zeit in ner Warteschlange zu verbringen um mein gekauftes Produkt geniessen zu können.Ich kauf mir ja auch kein Auto und steh früh vor der Arbeit iwo an damit Ich irgendwann losfahren "darf".


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> "Seit dem Release von SWTOR stehen die Spieler Schlange, um Zugang zu den Servern von Star Wars: The Old Republic zu bekommen."
> 
> Da würde mir echt was fehlen Zeit in ner Warteschlange zu verbringen um mein gekauftes Produkt geniessen zu können.Ich kauf mir ja auch kein Auto und steh früh vor der Arbeit iwo an damit Ich irgendwann losfahren "darf".


 
Stau?


----------



## smooth1980 (24. Dezember 2011)

Enisra schrieb:


> Stau?


 

Dazu müsste Ich erst mal losfahren "dürfen" um in nen Stau zu geraten.


----------



## Enisra (24. Dezember 2011)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> Dazu müsste Ich erst mal losfahren "dürfen" um in nen Stau zu geraten.


 
ja, aber man könnte auch auf ne andere Art Straße fahren, nur wenn man auf dem Stück Strecke fahren muss und da Stau ist, kommt man um Stau nicht herrum
Wobei das beste einfach ist wenn man wartet bis die Stauzeit vorbei ist


----------



## HNRGargamel (24. Dezember 2011)

Story von Level 1 bis 50?

Ich bin Level 35, habe alle Quests auf den bisher bereisten Planeten absolviert und bin mit der Hauptstory schon durch... Oo


----------



## powermax90 (24. Dezember 2011)

Also ich denke das beide Punkte richtig sind - weil eben diese Subjektiv und nicht objektiv sind.
Ich finde,dass (nach meinem Betatest zu SWTOR) das Spiel sich genauso wie WoW anfühlt nur mit besagtem Settingwechsel und Audioquests >Eben ein WoW mit Lichtschwertern.
Und jetzt kommts. Menschen, die nicht WoW Spielen, aber von MMORPGS begeistert sind und die Star Wars Fans sind, die werden großen Spaß haben.
Aber alteingesessene WoW Spieler die 6-7 85er mit DS Gear haben, die werden von SWTOR nicht den mehrwert bekommen, den sie suchen. Denn warum sollte ich meine Errungenschaften in WoW für ein Spiel wegschmeißen was ziemlich ähnlich mit WoW ist?
Daher für WoW SPieler ist SWTOR nur ein WoW mit Laser


----------



## thege (25. Dezember 2011)

HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Story von Level 1 bis 50?
> 
> Ich bin Level 35, habe alle Quests auf den bisher bereisten Planeten absolviert und bin mit der Hauptstory schon durch... Oo



Das zweifel ich jetzt einfach mal an  Das du aktuell keine Klassenquest hast, kann zwei Gründe haben. Zum einen, du hast noch nicht das Level um auf den nächsten Planeten zu reisen, wodurch die Story derzeit bei "Reise zur Flotte" lautet und erst mit einer bestimmten Stufe abschließen kannst oder zweitens, du erkennst die Klassenquest nicht als solche und solltest mal in den Questlog schauen, da steht es unter "Klasse" bzw. hast diese Quest auf "Nicht verfolgen" gestellt  
Ich bin aktuell Stufe 43 und meine Hauptquest geht nun auf Belsavis (Stufe 41-44) weiter. Je nach Klasse kann es auch durchaus sein, dass eine Klassenquest mal abseits der normalen Planeten stattfindet (etwa eine Raumstation), vielleicht solltest du mal nach sowas auf deiner Sternenkarte ausschauen halten. Warum sollte deine Klassenquest also schon bei 35 enden? Höchstens du hast eine Sonderfall einer Klasser erwischt, keine Ahnung. Ich spiel für meinen Teil einen Jedi-Ritter und kann anhanden des Storyverlaufs davon ausgehen, dass ich auch nicht vor Stufe 50 damit fertig sein werde.


----------



## Darkpsyro (25. Dezember 2011)

powermax90 schrieb:


> Also ich denke das beide Punkte richtig sind - weil eben diese Subjektiv und nicht objektiv sind.
> Ich finde,dass (nach meinem Betatest zu SWTOR) das Spiel sich genauso wie WoW anfühlt nur mit besagtem Settingwechsel und Audioquests >Eben ein WoW mit Lichtschwertern.
> Und jetzt kommts. Menschen, die nicht WoW Spielen, aber von MMORPGS begeistert sind und die Star Wars Fans sind, die werden großen Spaß haben.
> Aber alteingesessene WoW Spieler die 6-7 85er mit DS Gear haben, die werden von SWTOR nicht den mehrwert bekommen, den sie suchen. Denn warum sollte ich meine Errungenschaften in WoW für ein Spiel wegschmeißen was ziemlich ähnlich mit WoW ist?
> Daher für WoW SPieler ist SWTOR nur ein WoW mit Laser


 
kann mich dem nicht anschließen spiel WoW Seit Alpha und Swtor is einfach um einiges besser ! es ist nicht einfach nur ein WoW mit Laser es ist einfach Star Wars und besser. Man fühlt sich bei dem MMORPG mittendrin statt nur dabei bei seiner Class Quest steht man im Mittelpunkt der Geschichte was einfach herausragend ist. Das Game ist einfach ein muss für jeden der in WoW einfach nichts neues sieht und ein neues Settings bestreiten will wo er viel Spaß haben wird!. Zumal bei dem Talentpunkten System von Mist of Pandarian ,wer sich die mal angesehn hat weiß das man da keine Vielfalt rein bekommt. Allein als Feral muss man immer 1 bestimmte Sache mitnehmen da ist nicht viel mit Vielfalt. Erst recht 0 Individualitäten. 
Und zu "Denn warum sollte ich meine Errungenschaften in WoW für ein Spiel wegschmeißen was ziemlich ähnlich mit WoW ist?" Ja solltest du  hab ich genauso getan Ragna HC vor Nerf gekillt. Full Heroic Fireland (ausser 1-2 Teile) equipt. Und ich habe gewechselt und bereue es keine Sekunde es is einfach um so vieles besser.


----------



## cryer (25. Dezember 2011)

powermax90 schrieb:


> Also ich denke das beide Punkte richtig sind - weil eben diese Subjektiv und nicht objektiv sind.
> Ich finde,dass (nach meinem Betatest zu SWTOR) das Spiel sich genauso wie WoW anfühlt nur mit besagtem Settingwechsel und Audioquests >Eben ein WoW mit Lichtschwertern.
> Und jetzt kommts. Menschen, die nicht WoW Spielen, aber von MMORPGS begeistert sind und die Star Wars Fans sind, die werden großen Spaß haben.
> Aber alteingesessene WoW Spieler die 6-7 85er mit DS Gear haben, die werden von SWTOR nicht den mehrwert bekommen, den sie suchen. Denn warum sollte ich meine Errungenschaften in WoW für ein Spiel wegschmeißen was ziemlich ähnlich mit WoW ist?
> Daher für WoW SPieler ist SWTOR nur ein WoW mit Laser


 
Max, nimm meine folgenden Worte nicht zu persönlich, denn klar, das subjektive Urteil wird niemand als objektiv verkaufen wollen.
Aber welcher Spieler, der Ego-Shooter liebt, zockt nur Doom, weil alle danach kommenden Shooter sich ähnlich oder gleich gespielt haben?
Welcher Starcraft-Spieler hat Teil 2 nicht gespielt, weil vieles sich ähnlich oder gleich spielt wie SC 1? Worin unterscheiden sich Strategiespiele voneinander? 
Es wird immer einen Archetyp geben, der ein gewisses Gameplay vorgibt. Da haben sich Guild Wars und WoW schon nicht viel genommen und echte Innovationen kosten Zeit, damit sie Spielspaß bringen und Geld, damit man sie technisch umsetzen kann.

SW-ToR gibt genug Mehrwert, was es derzeit zum besten MMO macht, bei welchem WoW-Gamer ebenfalls Spaß haben können. Während WoW gerade, wie du schreibst, am Ende angelangt ist, wenn man DS Gear hat und die Geschichte des Addons zu Ende erzählt ist, bietet SW eine Story, die den eigenen Charakter in den Mittelpunkt rückt. Man ist das Zentrum der Intrigen, die sich in der alten Republik ausbreiten und letzten Endes zu den Geschehnissen in Episode 1 führen. Man ist Teil dieser Geschichte und es fühlt sich super an. Die Nebenquests erzählen die Geschichte der Welt, die Klassenquest erzählt die eigene. Hervorragend umgesetzt, super vertont und fesselnd. Das geht einem WoW ab. Die Weltgeschichte zu verfolgen, den größten, bösesten Drachen umzuhauen und den lila Loot abzugreifen ist nicht mehr originell. 
Der eigene Charakter spielte hierbei keine Rolle. Man ist ein Held, der bei ehrfürchtigem Ruf von NPCs begrüßt wird, aber man bleibt der "namenlose Held", der nur anhand der getragenen Klamotten als solcher identifiziert wird. Und auch nur von Mitspielern, die eifersüchtig oder belächelnd das Gear anderer betrachten. Man wird nur zum Teil der Handlung, wenn man ein paar Quests spielt und dann den Obermotz umhaut. 
Du schreibst von Errungenschaften: i-lvl 392 oder was auch immer Gear? Erfolge und die dafür erhaltenen Gummipunkte? Tut mir leid, aber was hat man da errungen? Außer zum täglichen Abhängen in SW oder OG taugen die Errungenschaften nicht. Und sie wirken auch nur auf andere Spieler, die sie eifersüchtig betrachten und gerne hätten. Man sieht, dass du die Weltgeschichte zu Ende gespielt hast. Das war es! 
Star Wars bietet ein neues, unverbrauchtes Setting, eine neue Geschichte, viele Klassengeschichten, neue Ausstattung, neue Errungenschaften, einen tollen Sound, eine motivierende Umgebung, cool inszenierte Flashpoints, die fordernder sind, als manche Hero-Instanz und noch eine positiv reagierende Community, bei der die Klugscheißer noch in der Minderzahl sind. Man kann nur hoffen, dass es so bleibt, auch wenn ich es bezweifle. 
Wenn man natürlich mit seinem Level 85er und seinem mühsam erkämpften High Level Equip lieber zum drölftausendsten Mal die selben Dailies spielt, dann kann man bei WoW bleiben und versuchen, das Goldlimit zu erreichen. Wer aber lieber auf eine gut erzählte neue Geschichte steht, der macht mit SW-ToR nichts falsch. Die Nähen zu WoW sind im ausreichenden Maß vorhanden, dass man schnell vertraut ist, aber SW weicht weit genug auf andere Pfade aus, um als eigenständiges Spiel wahrgenommen zu werden. Für mich ist es damit weit mehr als WoW mit Lasern.Natürlich rein subjektiv 

Frohe Festtage!


----------



## Mandavar (25. Dezember 2011)

Der neue 3er BMW wurde gerade vorgestellt.

Pro: Tolles Auto

Kontra: Innovationslos in jeder Hinsicht. Noch immer bloß 4 Räder. Fenster noch immer aus Glas, Beschleunigung noch immer über Gaspedal. Auch fährt er nach vorne viel schneller als rückwärts. Hier muß BMW noch viel lernen und beim nächsten 3er nachlegen...


----------



## Zerth (26. Dezember 2011)

Ich habe in den letzten 10 Jahren alle guten mmogs mal angespielt. Und TOR ist das einzige, das in der Liga von WoW spielt - und bisher sogar weitaus besser ist. Die Story ist für ein mmog einfach grandios umgesetzt. Auch das Interface, gamedesign und balancing ist bisher überraschend gut. Da hat Blizzard eine harte Nuss zu knacken. 

TOR ist zum launch mit Sicherheit das bisher ausgereifteste und umfangreichste mmog 



HNRGargamel schrieb:


> Story von Level 1 bis 50?
> 
> Ich bin Level 35, habe alle Quests auf den bisher bereisten Planeten absolviert und bin mit der Hauptstory schon durch... Oo


 Kann nicht sein, die geht bis 50.


----------



## else (26. Dezember 2011)

In dem Kasten auf Seite 67, der aktuellen Ausgabe 01/12, wird es mit dem Kontra übertrieben. "Die Grafik ist ein Schuss in den Ofen" 

Wo stand das SWTOR überhaupt mit modernster Grafik aufwarten wollte? Wie auch im Kasten erwähnt, als WoW erschien, war es altbacken nur wurde das nie mit solchen Aussagen festgehalten. 

Die Optik ist definitiv kein Schuss in den Ofen. Sie hat ihren Stil und ein gewisses Flair genau wie andere Titel auch. Dieser Kommentar ist absoluter Blödsinn und unnötig abwertend.


----------



## tareon (27. Dezember 2011)

> Das Game ist so stark an KotoR angelehnt dass ich zwischendurch vergesse das ich ein MMO zocke  Ist aber echt Top bis jetzt!



Und genau da sehe ich das Problem bei SWTOR. Genauso gut hätten sie ein Singleplayer-Spiel mit Lobby für Online-Flashpoints kreieren können. Das MMOrpg-Feeling will nicht wirklich aufkommen. Davon ab macht es Spaß, keine Frage. Allerdings hätte ich bisher nur 75-80 Prozent gegeben (was ich für keine schlechte Wertung halte) da irgendwie ein *M* in diesem MMOrpg fehlt. Und ich rede jetzt nicht von der Anzahl der Spieler... irgendwas anderes... kann nur nicht wirklich mit dem Finger darauf zeigen. Ist so eine Gefühlssache. Mal davon ab, ist die Community jetzt schon auf dem Weg ins Abseits... so wie die Leute sich teilweise im offiziellen Forum geben ist teilweise echt grenzwertig. Man kann nur das beste hoffen.




> Da hat Blizzard eine harte Nuss zu knacken


Denke ich nicht. Blizzard hat alles in trockenen Tüchern. Blizzard hat mit Jahresabos + Diablo 3 vorgesorgt. Ich denke, SWTOR wird leider viele nur für max 2 Monate nach Freimonat binden können (wenn überhaupt). Die meisten Spieler sind im Moment noch von der "Endlich mal wieder was neues zum Daddeln"-Faszination beseelt, die sogar jetzt schon bei manchen im Forum bröckelt, da sie weit mehr Erwartungen an SWTOR hatten als es derzeit erfüllen kann. Ich hatte zum Glück gar keine Erwartungen, stand dem ganzen eh skeptisch gegenüber und wurde positiv überrascht, jedoch in keinster Weise überwältigt. Aber vorerst habe ich meinen Spaß.




> Während WoW gerade, wie du schreibst, am Ende angelangt ist, wenn man DS  Gear hat und die Geschichte des Addons zu Ende erzählt ist, bietet SW  eine Story, die den eigenen Charakter in den Mittelpunkt rückt. Man ist  das Zentrum der Intrigen, die sich in der alten Republik ausbreiten und  letzten Endes zu den Geschehnissen in Episode 1 führen. Man ist Teil  dieser Geschichte und es fühlt sich super an. Die Nebenquests erzählen  die Geschichte der Welt, die Klassenquest erzählt die eigene.  Hervorragend umgesetzt,



Mag alles stimmen... nur leider ist bei Lvl 50 Ende im Gelände... da gibt's dann auch keine Story mehr bis zum nächsten Inhaltspatch/Addon. Dann fängt das Twinken wieder an und wir sind im alten Trott. Bei SWG gab's den Vorteil, das der Spieler seine eigene Geschichte schrieb und immer weiterschreiben konnte aufgrund der Werkzeuge die einem gegeben wurden. Hier erlebst Du nur die Story, die BioWare für Dich vorgegeben hat... das Selbstschreiben der Geschichte ist hier nur eine Illusion die vielleicht 3-4 Mal unterhält. Bei dem XP-Hagel der derzeit vorherrscht reicht das für vielleicht 3-4 Monate (3-4 Mal gemächlich auf 50 gelevelt).


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (27. Dezember 2011)

tareon schrieb:


> Und genau da sehe ich das Problem bei SWTOR. Genauso gut hätten sie ein Singleplayer-Spiel mit Lobby für Online-Flashpoints kreieren können. Das MMOrpg-Feeling will nicht wirklich aufkommen. (...)


 
Momentan geht es mir noch etwas ähnlich, allerdings ist das für mich persönlich kein Problem.
Anfangs habe ich mich häufiger Gruppen angeschlossen, wenn es um die Heldenquests ging und prinzipiell waren sie dann auch recht unterhaltsam dank des dynamischen Dialogsystems etc., aber zur Zeit spare ich mir jene Aufgaben, die alle 24h zu erledigen sind, weil mir die anderen Aspekte noch mehr Spaß machen.
Dennoch fühlt man sich nicht völlig isoliert.

Und auch, wenn man seine Geschichte nicht selbst schreibt, denke ich, dass das Twinken bei TOR wesentlich interessanter werden wird, als in anderen vergleichbaren Titeln. Natürlich sind primär nur die Klassenaufgaben wirklich anders, aber auch die allgemeinen Quests können unterschiedlich ablaufen bzw. reagieren NPCs unterschiedlich, je nach Klasse.
Meinem Sith begegnet man zB deutlich ehrfürchtiger als meinem Agenten. 
Und da man teilweise auch die Wahl hat, wie man reagiert (dunkel/hell), sind die Dialoge nicht immer komplett gleich.

So fühlt sich TOR vielleicht nicht immer wie ein MMOrpg an, aber als Fan der ersten beiden SP-Ableger, bin ich ziemlich zufrieden mit dem Ergebnis.


----------



## Keks-der-Maechtige (27. Dezember 2011)

Singleplayer-Spiel mit Lobby für Online-Flashpoints =  WOW mit Dungeonfinder?!?

Und ich muss sagen, obwohl ich einer der ersten 50er war auf meinem Server hatte ich mehr interaktion mit anderen Spielern als in WOW seit sie den Dungeonfinder eingeführt hatten.


----------



## DrProof (27. Dezember 2011)

Keks-der-Maechtige schrieb:


> Singleplayer-Spiel mit Lobby für Online-Flashpoints =  WOW mit Dungeonfinder?!?
> 
> Und ich muss sagen, obwohl ich einer der ersten 50er war auf meinem Server hatte ich mehr interaktion mit anderen Spielern als in WOW seit sie den Dungeonfinder eingeführt hatten.


 
Der Dungeonfinder tötet auch jede gemeinsame Interaktion... !


----------



## Enisra (27. Dezember 2011)

DrProof schrieb:


> Der Dungeonfinder tötet auch jede gemeinsame Interaktion... !


 
Der Trick beim Trottellotto besteht eher darin, das man einfach mit Kollegen da rein sollte


----------



## Zerth (28. Dezember 2011)

tareon schrieb:


> Und genau da sehe ich das Problem bei SWTOR. Genauso gut hätten sie ein Singleplayer-Spiel mit Lobby für Online-Flashpoints kreieren können. Das MMOrpg-Feeling will nicht wirklich aufkommen.


Ich sehe genau das Gegenteil. Während man in WoW von 0 auf 85 alleine levelt, hatte ich noch nie soviel Spass beim leveln mit einem Kumpel wie bei TOR. Dazu tragen auch die vielen gute Kleinigkeiten bei, wie zB. Holo-Gespräche, dynamischer Schwierigkeitsgrad, Begleiter ersetzen fehlende Spieler und gut integrierte 2'er und 4'er Quests  



tareon schrieb:


> Denke ich nicht. Blizzard hat alles in trockenen Tüchern. Blizzard hat mit Jahresabos + Diablo 3 vorgesorgt. Ich denke, SWTOR wird leider viele nur für max 2 Monate nach Freimonat binden können (wenn überhaupt). Die meisten Spieler sind im Moment noch von der "Endlich mal wieder was neues zum Daddeln"-Faszination beseelt, die sogar jetzt schon bei manchen im Forum bröckelt, da sie weit mehr Erwartungen an SWTOR hatten als es derzeit erfüllen kann. Ich hatte zum Glück gar keine Erwartungen, stand dem ganzen eh skeptisch gegenüber und wurde positiv überrascht, jedoch in keinster Weise überwältigt. Aber vorerst habe ich meinen Spaß.


Was bietet denn WoW mehr? Kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht sehen.


----------



## tareon (30. Dezember 2011)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ich sehe genau das Gegenteil. Während man in WoW von 0 auf 85 alleine  levelt, hatte ich noch nie soviel Spass beim leveln mit einem Kumpel wie  bei TOR. Dazu tragen auch die vielen gute Kleinigkeiten bei, wie zB.  Holo-Gespräche, dynamischer Schwierigkeitsgrad, Begleiter ersetzen  fehlende Spieler und gut integrierte 2'er und 4'er Quests  .



Ich habe auch riesigen Spaß beim Leveln mit meiner Verlobten, keine Frage. Aber da sehe ich auch das Problem. Du bist praktisch nicht auf andere angewiesen. Helden +4 machen wir zu zweit, da wir in der Regel 2 Level über der Anforderung stehen. Du wirst mit XP zugeschüttet. Ich sah bisher auch kaum Interaktion zwischen Spielern (von FP-Gruppensuche mal abgesehen). Die Spieler könnten auch komplett fehlen, würde vom Gefühl her kaum einen Unterschied machen. Ein 4-Spieler LAN-/Online-Modus hätte es bei SWTOR auch getan. Das finde ich halt schade. 



> Was bietet denn WoW mehr? Kann ich bis jetzt noch nicht sehen.


Ich habe nicht gesagt, das WoW mehr bietet.. es ist aber bereits geschliffen und von vielen "gewohnt". Blizzard braucht sich aufgrund der verkauften Jahresabos + D3 keine Sorgen für 1 Jahr machen. Und da SWTOR bei den Spielern eher gemischte Gefühle auslöst, sehe ich hier noch nicht den langfristigen Erfolg. Ich hoffe, das SWTOR sich wirklich etabliert. Nur sollte sich BioWare beeilen... Marktplatz überarbeiten, optionale Sprechblasen, mehr Interaktionsmöglichkeiten mit der Umwelt (sitzen auf Cantina-Stühlen ftw), etc. Gerade sie Social Features vermisse ich. Es sind nicht wirklich die Spielentscheidenden Dinge, die mich mürbe machen. Sondern die, die Leben generieren.

Was bietes denn SWTOR mehr als WoW und andere MMO's?
- Vollvertonung (nice to have) + Dialogsystem aus Mass Effect (sehr schön... wird aber vermutlich einigen Spielern beim 4. Durchlauf auf den Zeiger gehen)
- Raumkämpfe als Minispiel (->mehr ist es nicht)
- "Persönlicher" Storyverlauf (->Instanzierter Singleplayer Storymode von dem man nur selbst etwas hat und merkt)

Was bietet es nicht?
- Freiraum zum Erkunden und "Leben" (die Gebiete "wirken" verdammt schlauchig und NPC's haben entweder gar keine Bedeutung oder sind Questmobs/-Geber und sind auf ihrer Position festbetoniert)
- Ein Marktplatz (AH) welcher zum Handeln einlädt (aktuell macht es definitiv keinen Spaß)
- Fluff und Socialising (Dank der vorherrschenden Instanzierungen der Gebiete, mangelnder Sprechblasen, Spieler-Gefährten, statischem Umfeld)
- Ein anpassbares Interface (Man kann nicht einmal die Skalierung beeinflussen oder die Plazierung der Elemente verändern. Das haben andere MMOs weitaus besser vorgemacht)

Dinge wie PvP und "Endgame" lasse ich außen vor, da ich daran entweder kein Interesse habe, oder noch nicht soweit bin.

Das "Crafting" ist auch irgendwie zweischneidig... Selbstgebaute Rüstungen und Waffen haben NULL Relevanz während der Levelphase. Hat man ein orangenes Item, sind nur noch die Modifikationen dafür Interessant ( Ich trage mit Level 25 immernoch den gleichen Blaster wie mit Level 12, da er praktisch mitlevelt... einerseits schön, andererseits macht es das Craften der Blaster nutzlos... ein Waffenschmied wird somit auf das Bauen von Läufen reduziert, welches die einzige Modifikation ist die er machen kann. Cybertech hat da weitaus mehr Nutzen. Erscheint mir sehr unausgewogen und wenig durchdacht.

Vieles kann noch ausgebügelt werden. Hoffen wir's.


----------



## Vordack (30. Dezember 2011)

tareon schrieb:


> Ich habe auch riesigen Spaß beim Leveln mit meiner Verlobten, keine Frage. Aber da sehe ich auch das Problem. Du bist praktisch nicht auf andere angewiesen. Helden +4 machen wir zu zweit, da wir in der Regel 2 Level über der Anforderung stehen. Du wirst mit XP zugeschüttet. Ich sah bisher auch kaum Interaktion zwischen Spielern (von FP-Gruppensuche mal abgesehen). Die Spieler könnten auch komplett fehlen, würde vom Gefühl her kaum einen Unterschied machen. Ein 4-Spieler LAN-/Online-Modus hätte es bei SWTOR auch getan. Das finde ich halt schade.



Ja, wenn Du aber nicht mit Deiner Verlobten spielen würdest hättest Du auch keine Probleme Gruppen/Leute zu finden wenn Du suchen WÜRDEST 

Ein 4 Spieler LAN Modus...  Das AH wäre dann aber nicht gerade überfüllt nicht? 

Komischerweise ist das genau ein Grund der mir an TOR gut gefällt. Ich meine, wenn ich Lust habe gehe ich Leute suchen (da ich nicht verlobt bin  ), wenn ich Lust habe gehe ich ins TS meiner Gilde und queste mit denen, wenn ich Lust habe gehe ich alleine Questen nur mit meinem Begleiter.

Gerade diese Freiheit gefällt mir sehr wohl.

Es wird sich noch viel ändern, hoffentlich zum positiven (mit einem Schaudern an die WOW-Änderungen denk...)


----------



## Zerth (30. Dezember 2011)

tareon schrieb:


> Ich habe auch riesigen Spaß beim Leveln mit meiner Verlobten, keine Frage. Aber da sehe ich auch das Problem. Du bist praktisch nicht auf andere angewiesen. Helden +4 machen wir zu zweit, da wir in der Regel 2 Level über der Anforderung stehen. Du wirst mit XP zugeschüttet. Ich sah bisher auch kaum Interaktion zwischen Spielern (von FP-Gruppensuche mal abgesehen). Die Spieler könnten auch komplett fehlen, würde vom Gefühl her kaum einen Unterschied machen. Ein 4-Spieler LAN-/Online-Modus hätte es bei SWTOR auch getan. Das finde ich halt schade.


Okey, aber die Frage bleibt doch bestehen. In wiefern unterscheidet sich TOR hier (im negativen Sinn) von jedem anderen mmog? 



tareon schrieb:


> - Ein Marktplatz (AH) welcher zum Handeln einlädt (aktuell macht es definitiv keinen Spaß)


Ähh .. okey? Ein AH ist nun mal ein AH - also eine Maske im Spiel, in der man Gegenstände kaufen und verkaufen kann. Wie soll das anders gelöst werden 



tareon schrieb:


> - Ein anpassbares Interface (Man kann nicht einmal die Skalierung beeinflussen oder die Plazierung der Elemente verändern. Das haben andere MMOs weitaus besser vorgemacht)


Das ist allerdings ein Punkt, da gehe ich mit. 



tareon schrieb:


> Das "Crafting" ist auch irgendwie zweischneidig... Selbstgebaute Rüstungen und Waffen haben NULL Relevanz während der Levelphase. Hat man ein orangenes Item, sind nur noch die Modifikationen dafür Interessant ( Ich trage mit Level 25 immernoch den gleichen Blaster wie mit Level 12, da er praktisch mitlevelt... einerseits schön, andererseits macht es das Craften der Blaster nutzlos... ein Waffenschmied wird somit auf das Bauen von Läufen reduziert, welches die einzige Modifikation ist die er machen kann. Cybertech hat da weitaus mehr Nutzen. Erscheint mir sehr unausgewogen und wenig durchdacht.


Na gut, verglichen mit anderen mmogs (zB. WoW) finde ich das craftingsystem aber bisher wesentlich durchdachter. Deine L12 Waffe dürfte inzwischen einen miserablen DPS haben. Letztendlich sieht man sowieso erst im Endgame, wie es gelöst ist. 

Die Interaktionen sind mit herzlich wurscht, allerdings bin ich auch kein hardcore-Rollenspieler. Es ist natürlich nicht sicher, wie sich TOR langfristig schlägt. Für meinen Teil haben wir hier auf jeden Fall eine neue Referenz. Sollte Bioware das Endgame nicht völlig versemmeln (davon gehe ich nicht aus, was ich bisher gesehen habe - Raids, Battlegrounds und open PvP zonen - war gut) wird uns TOR noch viele Jahre begleiten.


----------



## lukvader2 (30. Dezember 2011)

Hab mich von WOW verabschiedet weil mir die Grafik schlichtweg zu hässlich wurde im Vergleich zur aktuellen Titeln. Und nun sowas. Ein Grafik-clon im Comicstil und genauso hässlich. Selbst als SW-Fan fällt es mir sehr schwer das genauso blind zu ignorieren wie andere Fans. Für MICH ist diese hässliche Grafik ein Atmosphärekiller.
(hässlich für das Jahr 2012!)

Ich frag mich auch was diese tolle Story so hochgelobt wird. Wäre es ein modernes Singleplayer-Spiel geworden mit toller Grafik -> Wao.
Ist aber ein MULTIPLAYER...und da wird die Singleplayer-Story beim 90%igen Alleinspielen so hoch gelobt? Schon komisch...
Man müsste das Spiel zu einem Teil mit anderen aktuellen Singleplayer Spielen vergleichen.. und dann wirds düsterer für die Endwertung.
So ist das Spiel schlichtweg eine totale Enttäuschung, mit dem Beigeschmack der Abzocke: viele Spieler ansprechen und das Nötigste bieten um genug positive Stimmen und Käufer zu bekommen.
Naja hat ja geklappt ...


----------



## andyw1228 (3. Januar 2012)

@HNRGargamel: Deine Behauptung ist widerlegt worden und zwar mehr als 14 fach... 

Es gibt ACHT voll vertonte Stories, die man mit anderen erleben kann und zwar bis Level 50 von denen Du gerade mal (angeblich) bis Level 35 eine gespielt hast.

Ich höre immer "Wow mit Lichtschwertern"- na und Wow ohne Lichtschwerter ist nichts für mich. Die Fantasywelt mag für den Einen oder Anderen für Jahre interessant sein, mich hat sie nicht mal über die gratis Wochen gebracht. Wenn eine schöne Story dabei gewesen wäre, hätte es evtl. anders ausgesehen.

Außerdem ist es witzig, wie die "kleinen Unterschiede" so niedlig klein gemacht werden- sie sind nicht klein, sie verändern das Spielgefühl drastisch. 
Ich muss nicht wegen jedem Schei.. zu einem Händler, weil mein Inventar überquillt. 
Gruppenquests werden mit Sozialpunkten belohnt, die wiederum die Sozialstufe erhöhen, welche besondere Gegenstände ermöglicht. Craften kann man nebenbei von einem seiner Begleiter machen lassen.

RAUMSCHIFFE! Man kann sie aufrüsten und verschiedene Missionen bestreiten, die zwar irgendwie simpel sind, aber trotzdem Spaß machen. Ich finde es entspannend, nach zig Stunden Quests auf Planeten mit geifernden Gegnern überall mal ein paar EXP und Credits im Raumschiff zu erwirtschaften. Man bereist damit die verschiedenen Planeten und hat auch noch einen Safe an Bord. Außerdem: es ist erst der Anfang, seht ihr denn nicht, welches Potenzial das hat ? Z.B Massenschalchten Imperium gegen Rebellen. Die Weltraumengine scheint sehr leistungsfähig zu sein und progarmmiertechnisch wäre es nicht schwer, einen PVP-Flashpoint im All dazu zupatchen.
Natürlich gibt es ein paar negative Aspekte, aber bedenkt mal, wie alt WoW ist und SW. Der Vergleich hinkt. Bioware will eine "agressive Updatepolitik" betreiben, was soviel heißt, wie Bugs bereinigen UND Content in Patches hinzuzufügen, es sind keine kostenpflichtigen Addons geplant- bisher...

Das Interface oder die fehlenden Sprechblasen stören mich auch ein wenig, werden aber mit Sicherheit gepatcht.
Die Grafik ist ein sehr schönes, zweischneidiges Schwert: man ist auf Coruscant und Nar Shaddah einfach nur beeindruckt von deren Skylines. Die "Taxi-Fahrten" im Speeder sind auch sehr cool. Allerdings muss ich zugeben, dass es ein wenig statisch wirkt und die Texturen ein wenig schärfer sein könnten. Es wirkt aber insofern konsitent, als der Stil der Comic-Serie "Clone-Wars" nachkommt und sogar besser aussieht. Ich hätte mir ein realistischeren Look gewünscht, aber die erforderliche Engine würde wahrscheinlich nur auf 30% aller Spielwilligen laufen (DX11, extreme Shadernutzung, Physik auf mehreren Kernen...) und war wohl ein Kompromiss. 
Trotzdem gibt es keine Schlauchlevels. Auf Ord Mantell und Taris kann man sich verlaufen, weil sie so riesig sind. Dass Stadtplaneten wie Coruscant und Nar Shaddah in Gebiete eingeteilt werden ist mMn logisch un hat nichts mit Schlauchleveln zu tun.
Wer dann noch immer wieder sagt, es sei ein SP mit Lobby für Mehrscpieler-FP ist selber schuld. Wenn ich eine Gruppe suchte, dann habe ich IMMER eine gefunden. Außerdem ist Kommunikation auf meinem Server (RP-PVP) extrem "erwachsen". Ich , wie viele andere auch auf dem Server, hassen z.B. diese Nerd-Speech, auch wird nicht so viel getrollt, geprollt oder beleidigt. Das kann sich natürlich ändern, aber da sollten alle dran mitarbeiten, dass es nicht so wird.


----------



## DrProof (3. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> Der Trick beim Trottellotto besteht eher darin, das man einfach mit Kollegen da rein sollte


 
Die sind ja noch schlimmer...


----------



## tareon (6. Januar 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ähh .. okey? Ein AH ist nun mal ein AH - also eine Maske im Spiel, in der man Gegenstände kaufen und verkaufen kann. Wie soll das anders gelöst werden



Nur das die derzeitige "Maske" eine schlechte Entschuldigung für Usability und Übersicht ist. Auch wenn ich's nicht gerne sage: Vergleich's mal mit WoW... da liegen Welten zwischen.




> Na gut, verglichen mit anderen mmogs (zB. WoW) finde ich das craftingsystem aber bisher wesentlich durchdachter. Deine L12 Waffe dürfte inzwischen einen miserablen DPS haben. Letztendlich sieht man sowieso erst im Endgame, wie es gelöst ist.


Bisher gab es NULL DPS-Unterschiede zu (blauen) Waffen auf meinem Level (Wenn man den Tooltips trauen darf). Wenn ich lila Mods einsetze sind die Orangenen den Blauen auch überlegen. Geb Dir allerdings recht, das man erstmal Lvl 50 abwarten sollte. Abwohl es schon Stimmen im Forum gab, die behaupten es würden dann nur noch gecraftete Verbrauchsgüter irgendwas taugen... sehr schade.




> Die Interaktionen sind mit herzlich wurscht, allerdings bin ich auch kein hardcore-Rollenspieler. Es ist natürlich nicht sicher, wie sich TOR langfristig schlägt. Für meinen Teil haben wir hier auf jeden Fall eine neue Referenz. Sollte Bioware das Endgame nicht völlig versemmeln (davon gehe ich nicht aus, was ich bisher gesehen habe - Raids, Battlegrounds und open PvP zonen - war gut) wird uns TOR noch viele Jahre begleiten.


OK, da haben wir beide doch sehr unterschiedliche Auffassungen von MMOrpgs. Ich habe von einer Firma (BioWare), die mit RPGs groß geworden ist, mehr in entsprechender Richtung erwartet. Und die Meinungen über das PvP in SWTOR gehen ja laut Forum auch sehr weit auseinander. Als neue Referenz kann ich es für meinen Teil noch nicht betrachten. Hoffe aber das beste.


----------



## tareon (6. Januar 2012)

Vordack schrieb:


> Ja, wenn Du aber nicht mit Deiner Verlobten  spielen würdest hättest Du auch keine Probleme Gruppen/Leute zu finden  wenn Du suchen WÜRDEST



Das Suchen ist auch kein Problem für mich. Mir geht es mehr um das  "Leben"... ich sehe keins. Außerhalb von Gilden kocht jeder nur seinen  eigenen Brei, ohne sich um andere zu scheren... im Prinzip sehe ich hier  nur WoW mit weniger Nebensächlichkeiten und ohne Sprechblasen...  zumindest verhalten sich die Spieler so wie sie's im (späten) WoW  gelernt haben.



> Ein 4 Spieler LAN Modus...  Das AH wäre dann aber nicht gerade überfüllt nicht?


Ist es das jetzt? Hast Du mal reingeschaut? Der Marktplatz ist eine  jämmerliche Entschuldigung für ein AH. Hätten sie so auch ganz  rauslassen können.



> Es wird sich noch viel ändern, hoffentlich zum positiven (mit einem Schaudern an die WOW-Änderungen denk...)


Deine Worte in BioWares Gehörgang...


----------



## Vordack (6. Januar 2012)

tareon schrieb:


> Das Suchen ist auch kein Problem für mich. Mir geht es mehr um das  "Leben"... ich sehe keins. Außerhalb von Gilden kocht jeder nur seinen  eigenen Brei, ohne sich um andere zu scheren... im Prinzip sehe ich hier  nur WoW mit weniger Nebensächlichkeiten und ohne Sprechblasen...  zumindest verhalten sich die Spieler so wie sie's im (späten) WoW  gelernt haben.



Das liegt aber auch ein wenig an den Spielern, findest Du nicht? Ist doch genau so wie im Real Life, da kümmert sich jeder auch nur um sich selbst und seine Freunde. Also ich hab bis jetzt eigentlich (fast) nur "nette" "Fremde" kennengelernt wenn ich in Zufallsgruppen gegangen bin. Ich habe gelernt daß man in MMO's "den ersten Schritt" machen muss wenn man an ner "Freundschaft" interessiert ist.



> Ist es das jetzt? Hast Du mal reingeschaut? Der Marktplatz ist eine  jämmerliche Entschuldigung für ein AH. Hätten sie so auch ganz  rauslassen können.



Wie alt ist das Spiel? Na logisch ist das AH noch "ziemlich" leer, was ich allerdings nicht bestätigen kann. Da ich noch unter LVL 30 bin (mit allen 4 Chars^^) und mich primär um meine Berufe kümmere hab ich keinen Plan wie es mit 50er Items aussieht. Allerdings habe ich schon tausende gemacht mit dem Verkauf von Rohstoffen die ich erstellt/gefunden habe.

Ich finde das AH brauch noch einige Optimierungen daß es benutzerfreundlicher wird. Das hat nun aber wirklich keine "top priority".



> Deine Worte in BioWares Gehörgang...



Nein, ich habe nur mehr oder minder widerholt was ich gestern auf der SWTOR Seite gelesen habe. Da war ein Artikel was sie für PVP geplant haben und noch etwas über die zukünftige Patchpolitik. Beides hörte sich sehr interessant an. 

Wie gesagt, im Endeffekt wird es die Zeit zeigen. Ich finde dennoch daß BIOWARE bis jetzt bewiesen hat daß sie es ernst meinen mit ihren häufigen Patches und ich sehe der Zukunft positiv entgegegen. Und wenn es nicht so wird zwingt mich ja keiner mein Abo zu verlängern


----------



## demon-chan (7. Januar 2012)

snicks83 schrieb:


> Wieder ein WoW Clon der diesmal ein paar Star-Wars Fans aus den Ecken holt, nichts neues wie auch schon bei Aion, Rift und all dem anderem kram der so in den letzten Jahren erschienen ist... vergebens wartet man auf etwas wirklich "neues".



Business as Usual halt. Es wird sich das typische Bild zeigen: alle versuchen Blizzard-Spiele zu schlagen, keiner schafft es. Der einzige würdige "WoW Killer" wird Titan (das nächste Blizzard MMO) werden - sofern Titan vom Spielsystem irgendwie mit WoW vergleichbar sein wird.

Ich werde erst wieder ein MMO testen, wenn es kein Grind-Mist mit "gehe zu X, töte 50 Millionen Schweine um 5 Schweineschenkel zu finden" ist (50 Millionen getötete Schweine haben ja auchkeine 200 Millionen Schweineschenkel...). Und ich will auch nicht 2 Stunden lang umherlaufen und auf Gruppen warte müssen, um dann spielen zu können. Quasi ein Diablo 3 MMO. Rein in die Schlacht, 1 Stunde lang Monsterkloppen, wirklich etwas erreicht haben und ausloggen.

Wenn das gegen das MMO "life killing" Zeitverschwendungsprinzip ist, dann sind MMOs wohl nichts für mich.


----------



## Dentagad (10. Januar 2012)

Naja, habe meinen account inzwischen verkauft 
Das Spiel ist mir einfach zu WoW mässig. Es besitzt sogar die selben fehler wie WoW bei release.
Klar hier und da sind paar sachen drin die WoW bei release nichtmal hatte (meine güte war WOW bei release schlecht... wäre das nicht von Blizzard gewesen und hätte es nicht das Questsystem drine gehabt wäre es so abartig geflopt und das sage ich als Ur-MMORPG Veteran). PvP Praktisch nicht vorhanden (nur das übliche BG geplänkel). Raids allesamt die übliche standart Kost. Craftsystem sowas von unglaublich enttäuschend da das craftsystem von lvl 1- 50 praktisch nichts bringt. Man kann selbst bei Händler bessere Items bauen für minimal geld. Am besten also das Geld sparen und mit lvl 50 erst Craften.

Ich bin echt enttäuscht von Bioware vom gameplay her. Von der Story her und vom Starwars Flair natürlich super. Aber das ganze bringt doch nix wenn sie das Gameplay einfach nur billig kopieren. 

Ich hätte mir lieber ein MassEffect kampfsystem gewünscht mit den selben Features wie SWTOR jetzt. DAS wäre der wahnsinn geworden
Das wäre das ultraspiel gewesen für mich. 

Ich habe das WoW Kampfsystem aufjedenfall satt. Auch das Itemsystem das aus Diablo übernommen wurde kann ich nicht mehr abhaben. Schaut man sich mal UO an ... da war selbst die billigste Waffe was wert. Da gabs kein Ora,Lila Item mist.
Auch DARK SOULS nenn ich da mal als beispiel. Jede Waffe hat wie in echt vor- Und nachteile! Warum immer auf das billige sammelsucht hinzugreifen und nicht einfach nur gutes Gameplay mit einer lebendigen Welt bringen? Nicht zu vergessen ein dynamisches PvP System.

Ein Skyrim Online mit einem schönen Learning by doing system wäre viel viel interessanter (auf deutsch: Ein Sandbox MMORPG ala. Ultima Online).

Ich warte lieber mal auf Warhammer 40k und hoffe auf eine Art Warhammerpace Marine als RPG mit mehr actionanteil. Ein Dark Souls als richtiges MMORPG mit dem gleichen genialen Kampfsystem wäre auch 100x besser als das langweilige Skill/Kampfsystem. Hoffe das die Entwickler von Dark Souls ein richtiges MMORPG entwickeln. Das wird alles kicken! 

Ich kann mit solchen Spielen wie SWTOR,WoW,HDR und Co inzwischen nichts mehr anfangen. Selbst Ultima Online find ich weiterhin 100x so genial. Ja, Starwars Galaxies war auch viel viel besser weil das auch eine art Sandbox MMO war. Die Entwickler müssen endlich checken das das WoW System tot ist. Wen ich wow spielen will dann spiel ich wow!


----------



## Stonemender (10. Januar 2012)

Tja was soll ich sagen. Nach dem ersten Hype sind die Flitterwochen schon vorbei.

Flair und Storyline sind grandios - der Rest ist solide Standardkost.

Dazu kommen aber so viele Bugs, die jedem Beta-Tester nach 5 Minuten auffallen müssten, dass es einfach nur traurig ist.

Aber es sind nicht nur die Bugs, die einem das Leben schwermachen es sind auch die Feature. Die Suchfunktion im AH ist ne Frechheit, die Begleiter-KI hat mich auch mehr als einmal hinweggerafft (warum gibt man nem heiler einen 8(!)-sekunden gechannelten CC-Spell, der sich nach jeder Benutzung des Gleiters/Speeders wieder aktiviert?!).

Tja und dann wäre da noch, dass einige Questen beschissen designed sind. Eine der lvl50-Klassenquesten zwingt dir plötzlich einen Begleiter auf. Nur das der junge Freund bei mir mit lvl20-Kram equipped ist, und die Quest ohne Begleiter nicht zu schaffen ist. Leider erfährt man das erst mitten in der Quest, so dass man erstmal die Quest abbrechen muss, Geld grinden um den Begleiter auszurüsten und dann nochmal von vorn... Sowas ist einfach nur schlecht gemacht.


----------



## Masakado007 (11. Januar 2012)

Also mal ganz ehrlich, es nervt schon, dass jede angesagte PC Fachzeitschrift bzw. Magazin einen Test über SW:TOR anfertigt und es so dermaßen kritisiert bzw. es dauernd mit WOW vergleicht, dass es schon zum kotzen ist. Ich meine, dass Game ist noch nicht einmal 1 Monat auf dem Markt und schon wird es kritisiert wo es nur geht. 

Hhhaallloo das Game ist nicht einmal 1 Monat alt. Jetzt schon Test zu machen und es mit WOW vergleichen ist echt nicht professionell. WOW gibt es schon seit mind. 5 Jahren und SW:TOR ist noch sehr jung. 

Außerdem kann Bioware nichts dafür, dass es einige Spieler gibt, die meinen sie müssen innerhalb von 5 Tagen Level 50 erreichen. Bitte gebt dem Game eine Chance und vor allem Zeit. Wenn ihr einen Test macht nach ca. einen halben Jahr nach Veröffentlichung, dann kann man vielleicht irgendwelche Vergleiche ziehen, so allerdings nicht.


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (11. Januar 2012)

Also nun werde ich auch mal meinen Eindruck zu dem Spiel geben.

Vorweg: Ich stand dem Spiel skeptisch gegenüber, weil ich einfach nicht wusste auf was man sich da einlässt. Ich habe in der Betaphase ca. 2 Stunden bei einem Freund spielen können und hatte das Thema fast schon abgeharkt. Nach einem weiteren Test mit der finalen Fassung (wieder 2 Stunden bei besagtem Freund) habe ich mich dann doch dazu entschlossen das Spiel zu Kaufen und einfach mal selbst über längere Zeit zu testen. der 21.12. (mein Kaufdatum) liegt nun doch schon ca. 3 Wochen zurück und ich konnte mir ein Bild machen.

Den Grafikstil des Spiels finde ich persönlich! ansprechend und in gewisser Weise zeitlos. Klar ist definitiv nicht mit einem MW3 oder auch BF3 vegleichbar aber das ist sicher auch nicht der Anspruch des Genres/ der Entwickler, zumal ja diese Grafiken immer schnell alt werden und SW:TOR sollte sich ja dann doch ein paar Jahre halten.
Allerdings finde ich, dass noch deutlich mehr rauszuholen ist, gerade was auch AA und AF angehen. Da haben die Entwickler noch Nachholbedarf! - Aber das ist ja nichts was nicht zu beheben ist. Ansonsten kommen ab und an mal Grafikfehler zum Vorschein, was aber vermutlich auch meiner HD 5850 PCS+ von PowerColor geschuldet sein kann.

Die Ladezeiten des Spiels sind noch im Rahmen dessen was in Ordnung ist. Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass es sehr hardwareabhängig ist. Je nachdem mit wem an zusammenspielt können sich die Ladezeiten schnell potenzieren. Auch meine ich, dass mit OC der CPU die Ladezeiten kürzer werden, habe allerdings nur den Vergleich von 3,4 GHz zu 3,7 GHz beim Phenom II x4 965. Dieser wird bei SW:TOR max. zu 78% ausgelastet, was für diese CPU ein guter Wert ist. Richtig sollte man sicherlich auch nochmal von einer SSD profitieren wem die Ladezeiten hier zu lang sind, da sich das ganze Spiel ja auf der Festplatte befindet, 20GB!

Die Welt in die man eintaucht ist einfach super, da stimmt wirklich (fast) alles. Die Dialoge und Quests sind super gemacht. Da kann man echt nichts sagen.

Nun zum Spiel an sich:
Die Laufwege können lang sein, müssen sie aber nicht! Das hängt ganz davon ab wie man spielt. Wenn man erstmal alle Quests in einem Gebiet erledigt (das setzt natürlich voraus immer auch alle möglichen zu aktivieren) und dann am Ende alle abschließt, läuft man logischerweise nicht so viel als wenn man jede einzelne macht und dann abschließt und dann erst die nächste in Angriff nimmt.
Auch denke ich das man an dem Spiel lange Freude haben kann, da die Möglichkeiten wirklich sehr groß sind und mit PVP auch noch andere Dinge zu entdecken sind als die reine Story. Ich habe seit dem 21.12. einen Sith-Attentäter (Lvl 21), einen Sith-Hexer (Lvl 20) und einen Jedi-Bodschafter (Lvl 16) erstellt und mir so auch einen Überblick (wenn auch kleinen) über die Klassen verschafft. Klar sind Hexer und Bodschafter ähnlich in der Handhabung, aber das fällt durch die unterschiedlichen Skills kaum auf.
Die Raumschlachten sind etwas linear, was auch schon oft thematisiert wurde, aber auch hier ist Potential für mehr.

Das hier und da noch nicht Alles perfekt ist wurde denke ich mal schon genug diskutiert und erwähnt, aber das kann ja auch nicht der Anspruch sein, denn das Spiel ansich ist neu und man muss den Entwicklern auch mal etwas Zeit lassen. Das was da ist ist bisher schon gut, wird aber auch noch besser werden.

Einen Vergleich zu WOW kann ich nicht liefern und möchte ich auch nicht.
Außer das mir WOW nie gefallen hat (aus welchen Gründen auch immer.)
Auch ist zu sagen, das die Spiele eigentlich nicht vergleichbar sind, da WOW seit Release X-mal gepatched und diverse Erweiterungen bekommen hat.
Das hat SW:TOR noch vor sich und meiner Meinung nach auch ein Recht darauf, die Chance zu bekommen.

Der Kundenservice stimmt jedenfalls. Man kann gesichtete Fehler etc. direkt aus dem Spiel heraus absenden und auch wenn man mal den Kundenservice in Anspruch nehmen muss wg. gesperrtem Account wird man direkt versorgt und kann weiter spielen bzw. anfangen zu spielen. Klar kostet SW aber ein TOP Kundenservice ist leider immernoch weit verbreitet nicht selbstverständlich.

Ich kann heute sagen, dass sich meine Meinung zu dem Spiel grundlegend geändert hat und sogar BF3 dafür weg gegeben wurde.
Denn das Gesamtpaket stimmt zur Zeit noch, was nicht heißt das dieser Stand auf dem sich SW:TOR zur Zeit befindet in 4-6 Monaten noch passt, was kommen muss da schon noch.

Gruß


----------



## TheChicky (11. Januar 2012)

TheCruelSlayer schrieb:


> Auch ist zu sagen, das die Spiele eigentlich nicht vergleichbar sind, da WOW seit Release X-mal gepatched und diverse Erweiterungen bekommen hat.


 
Das Argument hört man ja oft, doch ein neues Produkt muss sich natürlich schon immer mit aktuellen Produkten messen und nicht mit Produkten von vor 6 Jahren. Du kaufst dir auch nicht Windows 7 und siehst dann großzügig über alle Defizite hinweg, die schon XP vor 10 Jahren bei seiner Einführung hatte...


----------



## TheCruelSlayer (11. Januar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das Argument hört man ja oft, doch ein neues Produkt muss sich natürlich schon immer mit aktuellen Produkten messen und nicht mit Produkten von vor 6 Jahren. Du kaufst dir auch nicht Windows 7 und siehst dann großzügig über alle Defizite hinweg, die schon XP vor 10 Jahren bei seiner Einführung hatte...



Ja da hast du recht das sehe ich genau wie du!
Nur ist es in dem Beispiel so das der Entwickler von Windows XP und Windows 7 identisch ist. Also auch nur logisch das er aus Fehlern der vergangenheit lernt!
Für das Entwickler Trio um Star Wars war es aber das erste Spiel dieser Art und Größe, was man nicht vergessen darf.
Darum sage ich nur das man ihnen schon etwas Zeit einräumen sollte aus ihren Fehlern zu lernen... zumal ja auch WOW nach all den Erweiterungen viel umfangreicher geworden ist.... darum finde ich schon das man die 2 Spiele nicht vergleichen sollte... Klar ist es ein Genre... wie auch Windows immer ein OS war.... aber eben aus unterschiedlichen "Schmieden" und das ist ein Punt den darf man nicht vergessen. Man muss einfach auch dann Zeit geben, dass der Entwickler aus eigenen Fehlern lernt und was verbessert...bzw. Fehler die auftauchen zu beheben.... und da sind sie ja dran....


----------



## Zerth (11. Januar 2012)

TheChicky schrieb:


> Das Argument hört man ja oft, doch ein neues Produkt muss sich natürlich schon immer mit aktuellen Produkten messen und nicht mit Produkten von vor 6 Jahren. Du kaufst dir auch nicht Windows 7 und siehst dann großzügig über alle Defizite hinweg, die schon XP vor 10 Jahren bei seiner Einführung hatte...


 
Wo ist denn der gravierende Nachteil gegenüber cataclysm? Sehe ich bisher nicht.


----------



## Sheggo (12. Januar 2012)

Masakado007 schrieb:


> Also mal ganz ehrlich, es nervt schon, dass jede angesagte PC Fachzeitschrift bzw. Magazin einen Test über SW:TOR anfertigt und es so dermaßen kritisiert bzw. es dauernd mit WOW vergleicht, dass es schon zum kotzen ist. Ich meine, dass Game ist noch nicht einmal 1 Monat auf dem Markt und schon wird es kritisiert wo es nur geht.
> 
> Hhhaallloo das Game ist nicht einmal 1 Monat alt. Jetzt schon Test zu machen und es mit WOW vergleichen ist echt nicht professionell. WOW gibt es schon seit mind. 5 Jahren und SW:TOR ist noch sehr jung.


 natürlich muss man es mit ähnlichen Produkten auf dem AKTUELLEN Markt vergleichen. wenn ein neuer Autobauer gegründet wird, der Autos auf Stand E-Kadett oder Golf 1 baut, wird auch nicht weit kommen...



> Außerdem kann Bioware nichts dafür, dass es einige Spieler gibt, die  meinen sie müssen innerhalb von 5 Tagen Level 50 erreichen. Bitte gebt  dem Game eine Chance und vor allem Zeit. Wenn ihr einen Test macht nach  ca. einen halben Jahr nach Veröffentlichung, dann kann man vielleicht  irgendwelche Vergleiche ziehen, so allerdings nicht.


... und dann das Argument bringen: du kannst doch nicht mit dem Auto in den Urlaub fahren! mach erstmal nur Kurzstrecken zum einkaufen, mehr darfst du noch nicht erwarten.

Es gibt genug wirklich gute Systeme auf dem Markt in unterschiedlichsten MMOs. Man kann auch aus den Fehlern ANDERER lernen (sollte man sogar, wenn man es zu etwas bringen will)...


----------



## danthe (13. Januar 2012)

Sheggo schrieb:


> natürlich muss man es mit ähnlichen Produkten auf dem AKTUELLEN Markt vergleichen. wenn ein neuer Autobauer gegründet wird, der Autos auf Stand E-Kadett oder Golf 1 baut, wird auch nicht weit kommen...
> 
> ... und dann das Argument bringen: du kannst doch nicht mit dem Auto in den Urlaub fahren! mach erstmal nur Kurzstrecken zum einkaufen, mehr darfst du noch nicht erwarten.
> 
> Es gibt genug wirklich gute Systeme auf dem Markt in unterschiedlichsten MMOs. Man kann auch aus den Fehlern ANDERER lernen (sollte man sogar, wenn man es zu etwas bringen will)...



Ich finde aber, dass man gerade bei MMOs die Sache schon etwas anders sehen sollte. Ein MMO ist, im Gegensatz zum stinknormalen, komplett fertigen Spiel oder bei deinem Beispiel Autp, nun einmal ein Spiel, das sich erst entwickeln muss. Es basiert ja darauf, dass Content dazukommt, Fehler ausgemerzt werden und sich die Community weiterentwickelt (Als Negativbeispiel mal der häufig unfreundliche "Pro"-Teil der WoW-Community, ändert auch die Spielerfahrung). Abgesehen davon, dass SWTOR absolut keine großen Fehler gegenüber dem "großen, tollen, WoW" und anderen MMOs macht und auch einige wirklich coole Ideen hat, nicht nur das wirklich mal frische Setting. Insofern sollte man wirklich abwarten, wie es sich entwickelt. Fand es auch ein bisschen überflüssig, dass PC Games während der Beta getestet, aber mal sehen, ob da noch in einigen Monaten nachgetestet werden soll.


----------



## Lugbar (14. Januar 2012)

Wie blind sind hier manche eigentlich ? Zieht mal die rosarote Brille aus...

Das Spiel ist verbuggt von vorne bis hinten. Ich habe einen Lvl 50 Söldner (PvP Stufe 34) gespielt und nichts was ich in dem Game anfange funktioniert reibungslos. Gar nichts.

Post verschwindet, High Lvl Raidcontent total verbuggt, PvP total unausgewogen und Siege werden teilweise nicht gezählt, Tradeskilling Rezepte sind plopp, futsch, Setitems zeigen Boni nicht an und werden von daher falsch gewählt, Söldnerklassenquest kann nicht beendet werden (nein, auch nicht nach Workaround mit dem englischen Client herunterladen, das gilt nur für den Part auf Voss), spätestens auf Corellia wenn man die dunkle Seite Option wählt ist Schluss für den Söldner. Das Problem ist seid der Beta bekannt.

Der Support ist wohl mit mehreren MILLIONEN Tickets hoffnungslos überfordert und es gibt Leute die warten schon seid 19 Tagen auf eine Antwort.

Also, einfach mal nüchtern und objektiv betrachten. Im jetzigen Zustand totaler Fail.

Die ersten Magazinberichte mit höherem Wahrheitsgehalt werden erst dann erscheinen wenn der Werbeetat seitens EA für SWTOR aufgebraucht ist.

Und wen wunderts das kurz vor Ablauf des Freimonats schnell neuer Content gebracht wird. Weil die Leute in Scharen ihr Abo gekündigt haben. Anstatt sich um die Bugs zu kümmern wird halt neuer Content zusammengeschustert der meiner Meinung nach genau so buggy sein wird wie der Rest des Games. Da hat sich wohl jemand im Vorstand bei BW/EA ausgerechnet das man ein paar % der Leute, die überlegen zu kündigen damit eher halten kann als diejenigen, die eher bei Bugbeseitigung bleiben würden.

Ich empfehle jedem DRINGENDST der mit dem Gedanken spielt sich das Spiel zu kaufen sich vorher mal die Kundendienstseite von SWTOR anzusehen. Macht ruhig mal minütlich einen Refresh und guckt Euch an was alles alleine im Forum gepostet wird. Von den Ingame Tickets bekommt man ja nichts mit.

Ich hoffe ich habe einige Leute vor einer herben Enttäuschung bewahren können.


----------



## danthe (14. Januar 2012)

Lugbar schrieb:


> Wie blind sind hier manche eigentlich ? Zieht mal die rosarote Brille aus...
> 
> Das Spiel ist verbuggt von vorne bis hinten. Ich habe einen Lvl 50 Söldner (PvP Stufe 34) gespielt und nichts was ich in dem Game anfange funktioniert reibungslos. Gar nichts.
> 
> ...



Boah, toller Kommentar. Alles "ImbaFAIL" und jedweder Optimismus von EA zusammengekauft, wa?
So lieb ich mir meine Hatercomments.


----------



## Zerth (14. Januar 2012)

Lugbar schrieb:


> Wie blind sind hier manche eigentlich ? Zieht mal die rosarote Brille aus...
> 
> Das Spiel ist verbuggt von vorne bis hinten. Ich habe einen Lvl 50 Söldner (PvP Stufe 34) gespielt und nichts was ich in dem Game anfange funktioniert reibungslos. Gar nichts.



 Ich habe zwei Chars relativ weit und habe bis auf seltenen Grafikfehlern bisher keinen einzigen bug entdeckt. Und das konnte ich bisher von keinem mmog zum beginn sagen - egal ob warhammer, Rift, WoW, Tabula Rasa - mal gar nicht zu reden von Age of Conan. Keine Ahnung was du sonst spielst, aber so einen reibungslosen Start habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.


----------



## Exar-K (15. Januar 2012)

Zerth schrieb:


> Ich habe zwei Chars relativ weit und habe bis auf seltenen Grafikfehlern bisher keinen einzigen bug entdeckt. Und das konnte ich bisher von keinem mmog zum beginn sagen - egal ob warhammer, Rift, WoW, Tabula Rasa - mal gar nicht zu reden von Age of Conan. Keine Ahnung was du sonst spielst, aber so einen reibungslosen Start habe ich bisher noch nicht erlebt.


 Er spielt bestimmt ein anderes Spiel als wir. 
Ich habe auch schon sehr sehr viele MMOs zum Release gespielt, aber eins das so rund lief gab es selten.
Der einzige Kritikpunkt (die langen Warteschlangen) hielt nur eine knappe Woche an und wurde dann anscheinend geändert, da ich seitdem in keiner Warteschlange mehr war.


----------



## TheChicky (15. Januar 2012)

danthe schrieb:


> Boah, toller Kommentar. Alles "ImbaFAIL" und jedweder Optimismus von EA zusammengekauft, wa?
> So lieb ich mir meine Hatercomments.


 
Na Hater gibts bei WOW in Massen, da scheinen sie dich aber nicht so zu stören...


----------



## wertungsfanatiker (17. Januar 2012)

danthe spielt sicher SWTOR. Doch scheint er das Spiel ja trotzdem zu mögen. Denn wie sonst hätte er Level 50 /34 geschafft ? und damit ist er wohl kaum noch am Anfang. Jedenfalls haben die von ihm behaupteten 100 Kritikpunkte ihn nicht davon abgehalten, so lange zu spielen. Was wiederum für die Qualität des Spiels spricht.


----------



## danthe (18. Januar 2012)

Du hast die Namen vertauscht, ich bin nicht der Kritiker. xD
Aber gut, wir verstehen ja, was du meinst.


----------



## VigarLunaris (27. Januar 2012)

Tja gerade auf die Kommentare mit keinem einzigen oder nur wenig Bugs gefunden.

Ausgepackt - installiert -

Auf Hutta bereits 5 x Stucked. Queste gehen - Später Dormund Kaas ( durch die Welt fallen ) KI ohne Funktion angriff klappen nicht ( nein klein Lag ) da mein Mädel ebenfalls spielt und dort es in dem Mom ging. Das ganze tauchte auch verteilt immer wieder einmal auf und ist inzwischen bim second Level.

Div. Questbugs here - div. Datacrons die nicht wollen usw. Ich werde einfach nur die Ticketliste nehmen und sehe, nach 4 Wochen Speildauer, um die 60 Reports.

Klar ist ein MMO - es ist aber Falsch das alles als gut zu betiteln, da manche Bugs das Spielerlebnis derbe vermiesen. Ich sage nur Kopfgeldjäger abschluß des ersten Kapitels. Padawan besiegt - heilt aber munter weiter. naja

-- Edit

Genau letzter Bug wird nun in einem Patch behoben. Gut das man es macht, schlecht das solcherlei "Keyevents" in einem "Movie-MMO" vorhanden sind. Da hätte ich beim Testen die Endsequenz schon ein paar mal angesehen.


----------



## Hurshi (15. November 2012)

Also ich habe es gespielt paar Monate hatte 3 auf max level und bis auf die Story is alles fürn ... Da fast nichts von dem was versprochen wurde eingehalten wurde, bis heute nicht und ein Spiel was nach nichtmal einem Jahr F2P wird is einfach Muell sonst müssten dies ja nich machen also BITTE wie soll das "Star Wars: The Old Republic Test - Schon jetzt eines der besten Online-Rollenspiele" auch nur ansatzweise stimmen ?
Spielt doch das Spiel erstmal das ihr merkt wie schlecht es is man spielt sein char hoch und dann is Langeweile angesagt die paar Flashpoints und Raids sind so schnelll ausgelutscht und wie gesagt Verprechen von den nie was umgesetzt wurde.
MFG


----------

